# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Նորածնի անուն դնելը

## vorogait

Բարև Ձեզ
Ես 1 ամիս է ինչ չեմ կարողանում նորածին աղջկաս անուն դնել: Նա մեր առաջին երեխան է: Բացատրեմ թե ինչն է պատճառը:
Ես և իմ ընտանիքի բոլոր անդամները շատ ենք ցանկանում, որ անունը դնենք Անուշ` մորս անունն է:  Նա իմ համար իսկական մայր է եղել բոլոր իմաստներով: Իսկ ես նրա միակ որդին եմ: Բացի այդ նա հիվանդացավ այս տարի ու Աստված գիտի թե ինչ կլինի.... Նրան սիրում ու հարգում են բոլոր իմ բարեկամները, քանի որ շատ բարի է ու բոլորի համար սիրելի: Բայց կինս չի ցանկանում դնել այդ անունը, հենց ասում եմ գնանաք  ծննդական հանելու ևւ անունը դնելու սկսում է հոնգուր-հոնգուր լաց լինել: Ասում է ինձ մի ստիպիր, չեմ ուզում անունը Անուշ դնենք: Խնդրում է որ իր կարծիքը հաշվի առնեմ:
Ես ակամայից հայտնվել եմ 2 քարի արանքում չգիտեմ ինչ անեմ, ում նեղացնեմ: Անկեղծ ասած չեմ ուզում ոչ մեկին նեղացնել, խղճիս մեղք վերցնեմ:
Խնդրում եմ մի խորհուրդ տվեք...

----------

Adriano (05.09.2010), eduard30 (18.02.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Բարև Ձեզ
> Ես 1 ամիս է ինչ չեմ կարողանում նորածին աղջկաս անուն դնել: Նա մեր առաջին երեխան է: Բացատրեմ թե ինչն է պատճառը:
> Ես և իմ ընտանիքի բոլոր անդամները շատ ենք ցանկանում, որ անունը դնենք Անուշ` մորս անունն է:  Նա իմ համար իսկական մայր է եղել բոլոր իմաստներով: Իսկ ես նրա միակ որդին եմ: Բացի այդ նա հիվանդացավ այս տարի ու Աստված գիտի թե ինչ կլինի.... Նրան սիրում ու հարգում են բոլոր իմ բարեկամները, քանի որ շատ բարի է ու բոլորի համար սիրելի: Բայց կինս չի ցանկանում դնել այդ անունը, հենց ասում եմ գնանաք  ծննդական հանելու ևւ անունը դնելու սկսում է հոնգուր-հոնգուր լաց լինել: Ասում է ինձ մի ստիպիր, չեմ ուզում անունը Անուշ դնենք: Խնդրում է որ իր կարծիքը հաշվի առնեմ:
> Ես ակամայից հայտնվել եմ 2 քարի արանքում չգիտեմ ինչ անեմ, ում նեղացնեմ: Անկեղծ ասած չեմ ուզում ոչ մեկին նեղացնել, խղճիս մեղք վերցնեմ:
> Խնդրում եմ մի խորհուրդ տվեք...


Կնոջդ լսիր: :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (05.09.2010), Yevuk (05.09.2010), Աթեիստ (05.09.2010), Երկնային (06.09.2010), Մանուլ (05.09.2010), Նարե (05.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.09.2010)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Եթե կինս չի սխալվում, կարող եք երկու անուն դնել, ասեք Լիլիթ Անուշ:

2. Իմ կարծիքով մորը հարգելը երեխային նույն անունը տալով չի որոշվում: Ինչքան ուզում եք սիրեք հարգեք, բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի աղջկադ անվան հետ: Հորաքրոջս մահից հետո մեր մի քանի ազգական իրենց նորածին աղջիկներին տվեցին նրա անունը: Չեմ ասի թե դա հաճելի էր:
Պատկերացրու այդ երեխային ամբողջ կյանքում երեսով են տալու, որ ինքը պետք է արժանի լինի այդքան սիրված ու բարի մարդու անվանը: Դա հանգիստ կարող է բազմաթիվ կոմպլեքսների պատճառ դառնալ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.09.2010), VisTolog (05.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Եթե կինս չի սխալվում, կարող եք երկու անուն դնել, ասեք Լիլիթ Անուշ:
> 
> 2. Իմ կարծիքով մորը հարգելը երեխային նույն անունը տալով չի որոշվում: Ինչքան ուզում եք սիրեք հարգեք, բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի աղջկադ անվան հետ: Հորաքրոջս մահից հետո մեր մի քանի ազգական իրենց նորածին աղջիկներին տվեցին նրա անունը: Չեմ ասի թե դա հաճելի էր:
> Պատկերացրու այդ երեխային ամբողջ կյանքում երեսով են տալու, որ ինքը պետք է արժանի լինի այդքան սիրված ու բարի մարդու անվանը: Դա հանգիստ կարող է բազմաթիվ կոմպլեքսների պատճառ դառնալ:


Իմ հիշելով թույլ չեն տալիս։ Քեռուս տղան ուզում էր երկու անուն դնել, թույլ չէին տվել։

----------

Նարե (05.09.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Հարցադրումը չափազանց կարևոր է: Մարդու անունը ինչ-որ տեսանկյունից նաև ազդում է  հոգեկան ներաշխարհի վրա: Անունը իմ կարծիքով պետք է լինի պարզ, հետաքրքիր, սակայն ոչ ծաղրական մաս պարունակող, չափազանց հետաքրքիր: Պետք է լինի կարճ: Մեր հասրակությունը տառապում է մեկ այլ <հիվադությամբ>: Երեխայի անունը ոչ թե դրվում է  երեխայի հետագա վիճակը հաշվի առնելով, այլ պապիկների և տատիկների հոգեբկան դրությունը հաշվի առնելով: Օրինակ իմ ծանոթը իր երեխայի անունը դրել է Գեղեցիկ, իր մոր անունով, սակայն եկեք համաձայնենք, որ այս անունը այնքան էլ ընդունելի չէ, քանզի կարող է հանդիսանալ ծաղրի առարկա: Հետևապես անուն ընտրելիս պետք է լավ մտածել, որպեսզի հետագայում խնդիրներ չառաջանան:

----------

Sagittarius (05.09.2010), Աթեիստ (05.09.2010), Կաթիլ (05.09.2010), ՆանՍ (08.09.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Հարցադրումը չափազանց կարևոր է: Մարդու անունը ինչ-որ տեսանկյունից նաև ազդում է  հոգեկան ներաշխարհի վրա: Անունը իմ կարծիքով պետք է լինի պարզ, հետաքրքիր, սակայն ոչ ծաղրական մաս պարունակող, չափազանց հետաքրքիր: Պետք է լինի կարճ: Մեր հասրակությունը տառապում է մեկ այլ <հիվադությամբ>: Երեխայի անունը ոչ թե դրվում է  երեխայի հետագա վիճակը հաշվի առնելով, այլ պապիկների և տատիկների հոգեբկան դրությունը հաշվի առնելով: Օրինակ իմ ծանոթը իր երեխայի անունը դրել է Գեղեցիկ, իր մոր անունով, սակայն եկեք համաձայնենք, որ այս անունը այնքան էլ ընդունելի չէ, քանզի կարող է հանդիսանալ ծաղրի առարկա: Հետևապես անուն ընտրելիս պետք է լավ մտածել, որպեսզի հետագայում խնդիրներ չառաջանան:


Adriano, բայց էստեղ էդ դեպքը չի քննարկվում։ Անուշը շատ սիրուն, նորմալ, հայկական, անուն է, ծաղրական մաս էլ չի պարունակում։ Պրոբլեմը այն է, որ կինը չի ցանկանում, բայց ես, օրինակ, չեմ կարծում, որ երեխան դժգոհ լինի հետագայում, եթե իր անունը Անուշ լինի։ Էստեղ սխալը այն է, որ որոշումը ժամանակին չի ընդունվել։ Նման հարցերը որոշվում են մինչև երեխայի ծնվելը, իսկ հիմա երկու տարբերակն էլ շատ դժվար է լինելու, թե՝ դնելը, թե՝ չդնելը։

----------

Annushka (09.09.2010), VisTolog (05.09.2010), Yevuk (05.09.2010), Աթեիստ (05.09.2010), Կաթիլ (05.09.2010), ՆանՍ (08.09.2010), Շինարար (05.09.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Adriano, բայց էստեղ էդ դեպքը չի քննարկվում։ Անուշը շատ սիրուն, նորմալ, հայկական, անուն է, ծաղրական մաս էլ չի պարունակում։ Պրոբլեմը այն է, որ կինը չի ցանկանում, բայց ես, օրինակ, չեմ կարծում, որ երեխան դժգոհ լինի հետագայում, եթե իր անունը Անուշ լինի։ Էստեղ սխալը այն է, որ որոշումը ժամանակին չի ընդունվել։ Նման հարցերը որոշվում են մինչև երեխայի ծնվելը, իսկ հիմա երկու տարբերակն էլ շատ դժվար է լինելու, թե՝ դնելը, թե՝ չդնելը։


իրոք որ ես շատ կոշտ արտահայտվեցի, սակայն ես կարծում եմ, որ երեխան շատ լավ էլ զգում է իր անվան թերությունները, իսկ կոնկրետ այս դեպքի համար իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ է որ դուք ձեր կնոջ հետ գաք համաձայնության մի նեյտրալ անունի շուրջ, իսկ մարդու նկատմամբ հարգանք արտահայտելը պետք է փնտրել այլ ճանապարհներով: Այդ կինը ավելի ուրախ կլինի ըստ ինձ եթեե րեխայի անունը ընդունելի լինի երկու կողմի համար էլ, կարող է մի անուն լինել, որը դուր կգա և ձեր մայրիկին և ձեզ  երկուսիդ:

----------

Ariadna (05.09.2010), Yevuk (05.09.2010), Աթեիստ (05.09.2010)

----------


## ministr

Իսկ կինդ ինչ անունա ուզում դնի? Եթե զոնքիդ անունը չի ու նորմալ անունա քո դուրն էլ գալիսա...
Իսկ եթե քո համար շատ կարևորա, որ մորդ անունը լինի, ապա էլ հարցուփորձ չկա, գնում ես զագս ու ծննդականը հանում ես Անուշ անունով:  Մի քիչ կնվնվա, մի երկու օր կխռովի կանցնի:

----------

Askalaf (07.09.2010), Gayl (15.09.2010), min-mak (09.09.2010), Ungrateful (05.09.2010), Գաղթական (08.09.2010), Ձայնալար (06.09.2010), Շինարար (05.09.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Ձեռքդ խփիր սեղանին ու ասա քո խոսքը, ինչպես հավասարը հավասարին: Եթե քեզ համար կարևոր է, որ անունը դնես «Անուշ», բացատրիր կնոջդ, անունը անբարեհունչ չի, ու նա պետք է, որ քեզ հասկանա, եթե ազգականներդ են փորձում ճնշել, որ «Անուշ» դնես, նորից ձեռքդ խփիր սեղանին ու ինչպես հավասարը հավասարին բացատրիր, որ չես ուզում «Անուշ» դնել, կհասկանան քեզ, թե ոչ իրենց խնդիրն է: Մի խոսքով, արա այնպես, ինչպես քեզ համար կարևոր է, բարեկամների չհասկանալը ոչինչ, կինդ պարտավոր է հասկանալ :Smile:  եթե իհարկե նա լուրջ փաստարկներ չունի, թե ինչու իր համար կարևոր է, որ երեխայի անունը «Անուշ» չլինի: Ինքս որևէ լուրջ փաստարկ դժվարանում եմ պատկերացնել:

----------

Ariadna (05.09.2010)

----------


## Firegirl777

> Բարև Ձեզ
> Ես 1 ամիս է ինչ չեմ կարողանում նորածին աղջկաս անուն դնել: Նա մեր առաջին երեխան է: Բացատրեմ թե ինչն է պատճառը:
> Ես և իմ ընտանիքի բոլոր անդամները շատ ենք ցանկանում, որ անունը դնենք Անուշ` մորս անունն է:  Նա իմ համար իսկական մայր է եղել բոլոր իմաստներով: Իսկ ես նրա միակ որդին եմ: Բացի այդ նա հիվանդացավ այս տարի ու Աստված գիտի թե ինչ կլինի.... Նրան սիրում ու հարգում են բոլոր իմ բարեկամները, քանի որ շատ բարի է ու բոլորի համար սիրելի: Բայց կինս չի ցանկանում դնել այդ անունը, հենց ասում եմ գնանաք  ծննդական հանելու ևւ անունը դնելու սկսում է հոնգուր-հոնգուր լաց լինել: Ասում է ինձ մի ստիպիր, չեմ ուզում անունը Անուշ դնենք: Խնդրում է որ իր կարծիքը հաշվի առնեմ:
> Ես ակամայից հայտնվել եմ 2 քարի արանքում չգիտեմ ինչ անեմ, ում նեղացնեմ: Անկեղծ ասած չեմ ուզում ոչ մեկին նեղացնել, խղճիս մեղք վերցնեմ:
> Խնդրում եմ մի խորհուրդ տվեք...


Իսկ քո անունը ինչպես է՞՞՞ կարող ես դնել քո անունը վերջում անուշ, մի ժամանակ թագավորների աղջիկները հենց եդպես էին անուն ստանում

----------


## Adriano

> Ձեռքդ խփիր սեղանին ու ասա քո խոսքը, ինչպես հավասարը հավասարին: Եթե քեզ համար կարևոր է, որ անունը դնես «Անուշ», բացատրիր կնոջդ, անունը անբարեհունչ չի, ու նա պետք է, որ քեզ հասկանա, եթե ազգականներդ են փորձում ճնշել, որ «Անուշ» դնես, նորից ձեռքդ խփիր սեղանին ու ինչպես հավասարը հավասարին բացատրիր, որ չես ուզում «Անուշ» դնել, կհասկանան քեզ, թե ոչ իրենց խնդիրն է: Մի խոսքով, արա այնպես, ինչպես քեզ համար կարևոր է, բարեկամների չհասկանալը ոչինչ, կինդ պարտավոր է հասկանալ եթե իհարկե նա լուրջ փաստարկներ չունի, թե ինչու իր համար կարևոր է, որ երեխայի անունը «Անուշ» չլինի: Ինքս որևէ լուրջ փաստարկ դժվարանում եմ պատկերացնել:


Այ մարդ չհասկացաք զոռով բան չի լինում, կիննելա մարդ չէ վերջի վերջո, էլ համոզելս որնա, իմ կարծիքով դա էդքան էլ ճիշտ չէ: Իսկ չցանկանալը փաստարկ չէ, չի ցանկանում, էդ անունը ասենք դուրը չի գալիս

----------

Safaryan (06.09.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Այ մարդ չհասկացաք զոռով բան չի լինում, կիննելա մարդ չէ վերջի վերջո, էլ համոզելս որնա, իմ կարծիքով դա էդքան էլ ճիշտ չէ: Իսկ չցանկանալը փաստարկ չէ, չի ցանկանում, էդ անունը ասենք դուրը չի գալիս


Կինը մարդ է այնքան, որքան տղամարդը: Հո չուզելով չի, բա ուր մնաց ամուսնու հանդեպ սերը, փոխզիջման էությունն այն է, որ որոշ չուզած բաներ անում ենք, որովհետև սիրելին ուզում ա :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Բարև Ձեզ
> Ես 1 ամիս է ինչ չեմ կարողանում նորածին աղջկաս անուն դնել: Նա մեր առաջին երեխան է: Բացատրեմ թե ինչն է պատճառը:
> Ես և իմ ընտանիքի բոլոր անդամները շատ ենք ցանկանում, որ անունը դնենք Անուշ` մորս անունն է:  Նա իմ համար իսկական մայր է եղել բոլոր իմաստներով: Իսկ ես նրա միակ որդին եմ: Բացի այդ նա հիվանդացավ այս տարի ու Աստված գիտի թե ինչ կլինի.... Նրան սիրում ու հարգում են բոլոր իմ բարեկամները, քանի որ շատ բարի է ու բոլորի համար սիրելի: Բայց կինս չի ցանկանում դնել այդ անունը, հենց ասում եմ գնանաք  ծննդական հանելու ևւ անունը դնելու սկսում է հոնգուր-հոնգուր լաց լինել: Ասում է ինձ մի ստիպիր, չեմ ուզում անունը Անուշ դնենք: Խնդրում է որ իր կարծիքը հաշվի առնեմ:
> Ես ակամայից հայտնվել եմ 2 քարի արանքում չգիտեմ ինչ անեմ, ում նեղացնեմ: Անկեղծ ասած չեմ ուզում ոչ մեկին նեղացնել, խղճիս մեղք վերցնեմ:
> Խնդրում եմ մի խորհուրդ տվեք...


Մայրը շատ ավելի լավ է զգում իր երեխային, դեռ ներարգանդային պայմաններում մոր եւ երեխայի միջեւ կա անբացատրելի ինֆորմացիոն մի կապ: Եթե մայրը ընդիմանում է, չի ցանկանում այդ անունով երեխային կոչել, ապա համոզված եղեք, որ դա ոչ միայն իր ներքին զգացողությունն է, այլ նաեւ երեխայինը: Ձեր երեխան չի ուզում այդ անունը:

----------

Safaryan (06.09.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ քո անունը ինչպես է՞՞՞ կարող ես դնել քո անունը վերջում անուշ, մի ժամանակ թագավորների աղջիկները հենց եդպես էին անուն ստանում


Կարծեմ մենք հիմա թագավորություն չենք: :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (05.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

Իսկ մի գուցե կնոջը հարցնեք, թե ինչ ունի էդ անունի դեմ: Եթե լուրջ փաստարկ չկարողանա ներկայացնել, մնում ա երկու տարբերակ, 1. անիմաստ կապրիզ ա անում, 2. չի ուզում որ իր աղջիկը կրի հենց իր սկեսրոջ անունը…

----------

Շինարար (05.09.2010)

----------


## ministr

Հարութ ջան, եթե ամեն անգամ գցես բռնես որ կինն էլ ա մարդ ու սպասի նենց բան անեմ որ իրա դուրն անպայման գա, ապա որոշ ժամանակ հետո արդեն էլ չի ասվի ովա տղամարդը...Ինչքան կիննա մարդ մինիմում էդքան էլ տղամարդնա մարդ, ու եթե ամուսնու համար (կոնկրետ իրա ոչ թե բարեկամ հարազատների) կարևորա, որ իրա մոր անունը դնի, որը շատ սիրուն անունա իրականում, ապա կապրիզ անելով չի: Իսկ եթե կինը սկեսուրի հետ էնքան լուրջ պրոբլեմ ունի, որ չի ուզում էդ անունը ամբողջ կյանքում տա.. դա արդեն լրիիիվ ուրիշ թեմայա

----------

Annushka (09.09.2010), Ariadna (05.09.2010), davidus (05.09.2010), ՆանՍ (08.09.2010), Շինարար (05.09.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Կինը մարդ է այնքան, որքան տղամարդը: Հո չուզելով չի, բա ուր մնաց ամուսնու հանդեպ սերը, փոխզիջման էությունն այն է, որ որոշ չուզած բաներ անում ենք, որովհետև սիրելին ուզում ա


Լավ իսկ ամուսինը չի զիջում?Թե ընդունված է, որ միայն մի կողմը պետք է միշտ սիրի, իսկ մյուս կողմը նստի թախտին սպասի բախտին? :Smile:

----------

Firegirl777 (05.09.2010), VisTolog (05.09.2010), Yevuk (05.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010), Նարե (05.09.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Լավ իսկ ամուսինը չի զիջում?Թե ընդունված է, որ միայն մի կողմը պետք է միշտ սիրի, իսկ մյուս կողմը նստի թախտին սպասի բախտին?


Իմ հասկացած փոխզիջումն էն ա, որ  անում ես չուզածդ, որովհետև սիրելին ուզում ա, ոչ թե ուզածդ չես անում, որովհետև սիրելին չի ուզում, առաջին դեպքում փոխզիջում ա, երկրորդ դեպքում էգոիզմին կուլ գնալ:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Բացի այդ նա հիվանդացավ այս տարի ու Աստված գիտի թե ինչ կլինի....


 Միգուցե հենց էս պատճառո՞վ չի ուզում…

----------

VisTolog (05.09.2010), Yevuk (05.09.2010)

----------


## beatrise

Գիտեք,մոր սիրտը երբեք չի սխալվում.եթե Ձեր կինը դեմ է  ու դա զուտ կապրիզ չէ,պետք է ընդառաջել.ես շատ եմ լսել ու կարդացել, որ մայրը սրտով զգում է թե որ անունը հաջողություն կբերի մանկանը և հակառակը.վերջիվերջո մայր ու մանուկ 9 ամիս պորտալարով կապվաց են եղել, միմյանց ավելի կհասկանան.ես իմ փորցից էլ եմ ասում,թողեք մայրը ընտրի.կա նաև տարբերակ որ ում պատվին որ դնում են անունը,կրկնվում է նաև ճակատագիրը.Անուշը իրոք անուշ անուն է,բայց մոր սիրտը էլ ավելի ԼԱՎ անուն կընտրի.

----------

Enna Adoly (17.06.2014), VisTolog (05.09.2010), Yevuk (05.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (06.09.2010)

----------


## Firegirl777

> Կարծեմ մենք հիմա թագավորություն չենք:


դե գուցե, բայց դե օգտագործել կարելի է, իմ անունը Հայկանուշ է, չնայած հորս անունը Հայկ չի եղել

Մյուս կողմից ես ամուսնուս խոսքից դուրս չեմ եկել, ինչ որոշել է փոքրիկի անունը այն էլ դրել էնք

----------


## ministr

> Գիտեք,մոր սիրտը երբեք չի սխալվում.եթե Ձեր կինը դեմ է  ու դա զուտ կապրիզ չէ,պետք է ընդառաջել.ես շատ եմ լսել ու կարդացել, որ մայրը սրտով զգում է թե որ անունը հաջողություն կբերի մանկանը և հակառակը.վերջիվերջո մայր ու մանուկ 9 ամիս պորտալարով կապվաց են եղել, միմյանց ավելի կհասկանան.ես իմ փորցից էլ եմ ասում,թողեք մայրը ընտրի.կա նաև տարբերակ որ ում պատվին որ դնում են անունը,կրկնվում է նաև ճակատագիրը.Անուշը իրոք անուշ անուն է,բայց մոր սիրտը էլ ավելի ԼԱՎ անուն կընտրի.


Եթե միայն մայրը շարժվումա իր զգացողություններով, ոչ թե կապրիզներով, պրինցիպներով ու որ ավելի վատա հոր,մոր կամ ընկերուհիների ուղեղով:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Եթե միայն մայրը շարժվումա իր զգացողություններով, ոչ թե կապրիզներով, պրինցիպներով ու որ ավելի վատա հոր,մոր կամ ընկերուհիների ուղեղով:


Կապրիզի մասին խոսելիս լավ կլինի նախ հիշատակել տղայի կողմի բռնած դիրքը ու կապրիզները: Սա էն հարցը չի, որի շուրջ ծնողները երեխայի հաշվին պիտի ինքնահաստաում խաղան: կիննա երեխային իր արգանդում 9 ամիս կրել, կինն ա տանջանքներով ծնել, նա լիիրավ իրավունքն ունի որոշելու թե երեխան ինչ անուն պիտի կրի: Թե՞ մեքանայա, բերես հղիացնես ուղարկես ծնի, վերջում էլ առանց կարծիք հարցնելու երեխայի անունը կնքես ու պահանջես, որ սուս ու փուս նստի տեղը:

----------

VisTolog (06.09.2010), Yevuk (05.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (06.09.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Ժողովուրդ, ինձ թվում ա անունը արդեն դրել են, մենք մեզ ստեղ կոտորում ենք, իսկ Որոգայթից ձեն ձուն չկա  :LOL:

----------

Adriano (05.09.2010)

----------


## ministr

Յա, էդ երեխեն էլ օդիցա առաջացել հա? Ոչ ոքի մտքով չանցնի, որ երեխան ավելի շատ մորնա...
Էդ սուս ու փուս տեղը նստացնելը իրավիճակից ու մարդուցա կախված, բայց եթե տեղն եկել ա ուրեմն տենցա պետք:

----------

davidus (05.09.2010), Գաղթական (08.09.2010), Շինարար (06.09.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Յա, էդ երեխեն էլ օդիցա առաջացել հա? Ոչ ոքի մտքով չանցնի, որ երեխան ավելի շատ մորնա...
> Էդ սուս ու փուս տեղը նստացնելը իրավիճակից ու մարդուցա կախված, բայց եթե տեղն եկել ա ուրեմն տենցա պետք:


Էլի ինքնահաստատում ե՞ք խաղում:
Անվան ընտրության հարցում միակ որոշողը կինը պիտի լինի, նման համաընտանեկան որոշումների պատճառով երեխան է տուժում, երբ մեծանալով սկսում է ատել իր անունը եւ մեղադրել *մորը*, թե ինչու՞ է թույլ տվել, որ այդ անունը դնեն, եթե այս հարցը խոցում է ձեր ինքնասիրությունը, կամ ազդում է ձեր ինքնագնահատականի վրա, ապա դա ձեր խնդիրն է:

----------

VisTolog (06.09.2010), Աթեիստ (05.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010)

----------


## ministr

Համե համե? Միայն կինը պետքա որոշի? Խոսքը միայնակ մոր մասինա?
Էն կնոջը, որ պետքա մենակ որոշի ն ման հարցերը տնից փետով լարելա պետք կամ քո ասած նենց տեղը դնել որ էլ ձենը դուրս չգա:

----------

Askalaf (07.09.2010), davidus (05.09.2010), masivec (05.09.2010), Rammstein (08.09.2010), Շինարար (06.09.2010)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էլի ինքնահաստատում ե՞ք խաղում:
> Անվան ընտրության հարցում միակ որոշողը կինը պիտի լինի, նման համաընտանեկան որոշումների պատճառով երեխան է տուժում, երբ մեծանալով սկսում է ատել իր անունը եւ մեղադրել *մորը*, թե ինչու՞ է թույլ տվել, որ այդ անունը դնեն, եթե այս հարցը խոցում է ձեր ինքնասիրությունը, կամ ազդում է ձեր ինքնագնահատականի վրա, ապա դա ձեր խնդիրն է:


Ես ավելի շատ կողմ եմ համատեղ որոշմանը, բայց համատեղի մեջ ամուսնուց ու կնոջից բացի ոչ-ոք չի մտնում:
Քեռին (պապին, տատին, մորքուրի տակի հարևանը, ...) ո՞վ եղավ, որ ասի ինչ անուն դնեն: Մաքսիմում կարա խորհուրդ տա` գիտակցելով, որ իր խորհուրդը կարող են և չընդունել:
Ու եթե ամուսինը այսքանը գիտակցի ու մի կողմ դնի կողքից եկած ճնշումները, շատ հնարավոր է, որ ընդունի առաջին գրառմանս մեջ նշված միտքը (անունն ընդամենը անուն է, ոչ թե ինչ-որ անձի շարունակությունը):

----------

Adriano (05.09.2010), VisTolog (06.09.2010), Արշակ (06.09.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Համե համե? Միայն կինը պետքա որոշի? Խոսքը միայնակ մոր մասինա?
> Էն կնոջը, որ պետքա մենակ որոշի ն ման հարցերը տնից փետով լարելա պետք կամ քո ասած նենց տեղը դնել որ էլ ձենը դուրս չգա:


Չեմ կարծում, որ իրեն հարգող կինը ոտք կդնի մեկի տուն, ով փորձում է նման մանր խնդիր արծարծելով, կնոջ հաշվին ինքնահաստատվել: Բնությունն է սահմանել այդ օրենքը, կինն է հղիանում, կինն է ծնում, կինն է զգում երեխային, հետագայում երեխան մորից է հաշիվ պահանջում, ոչ թե հորից, բողոքներ ունեք դիմեք բարձրյալին:

----------

VisTolog (06.09.2010), Yevuk (05.09.2010), Աթեիստ (05.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Համե համե? Միայն կինը պետքա որոշի? Խոսքը միայնակ մոր մասինա?
> Էն կնոջը, որ պետքա մենակ որոշի ն ման հարցերը տնից փետով լարելա պետք կամ քո ասած նենց տեղը դնել որ էլ ձենը դուրս չգա:


Ընտանիքում բազմիցս լինում են հարցեր, որոնք կինը միանձնյա է որոշում. (Օրինակ` ինչ եփել այսօր):
Տվյալ դեպքում ամուսինը կամ ընդունում է, կամ ասում «դուրս չեկավ, ուրիշ բան մտածի»:
Եթե ամուսնու մտքով կարող է անցնել, որ կարելի է «տնից փետով լարել», ես կնոջը խորհուրդ կտայի առանց 3 վայրկյան մտածելու, վեշերը հավաքել, գնալ մարդ ճարելու:

----------

Apsara (14.09.2010), VisTolog (06.09.2010), Yevuk (05.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010), Չամիչ (05.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (06.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Չեմ կարծում, որ իրեն հարգող կինը ոտք կդնի մեկի տուն, ով փորձում է նման մանր խնդիր արծարծելով, կնոջ հաշվին ինքնահաստատվել: Բնությունն է սահմանել այդ օրենքը, կինն է հղիանում, կինն է ծնում, կինն է զգում երեխային, *հետագայում երեխան մորից է հաշիվ պահանջում, ոչ թե հորից,* բողոքներ ունեք դիմեք բարձրյալին:


էդ որտե՞ղ ա գրած, որ երեխան մորից է հաշիվ պահանջում: Նման բան առաջին անգան եմ լսում: Ասել Մինիստրի, էդ երեխային մենակ մորից ա  դաստիարակություն ստանում, որ մի հատ էլ մենակ մորից պահանջի, թե պապան պիտի միայն աշխատի փող բերի, որ բալեն սոված չմնա:

----------

ministr (05.09.2010), Շինարար (06.09.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ցավալի է, բայց բազմաթիվ հայ տղամարդիկ բացարձակապես չեն մտնում կոնջ դրության մեջ, թե՞ կարծում եք հղիանալը, էտքան ամիսներ ծանրություն կրելը, հազար ու մի անցանկալի սիմպտոներ ունենալը, կյանքի գնով երեխա ունենալը խաղ ու պար ա՞՞ Միթե՞ չեք հասկանում, որ անվան հարցում կնոջ որոշմանը թողնելը ըդամենը չնչին գնահատական է այն ամենի դիմաց ինչի միջով կինը անցել է:

----------


## ministr

> Չեմ կարծում, որ իրեն հարգող կինը ոտք կդնի մեկի տուն, ով փորձում է նման մանր խնդիր արծարծելով, կնոջ հաշվին ինքնահաստատվել: Բնությունն է սահմանել այդ օրենքը, կինն է հղիանում, կինն է ծնում, կինն է զգում երեխային, հետագայում երեխան մորից է հաշիվ պահանջում, ոչ թե հորից, բողոքներ ունեք դիմեք բարձրյալին:


Որ անվան հարցում մորից են հաշից պահանջում դա արդեն նորություն էր:
Ընդհանրապես մանր խնդիրներ չեն լինում, ոնց որ ասում են "Бог - в мелочах":
Ցանկացած մանր խնդիր վաղը մյուս օրը լրիվ շանսերն ունի դառնալու գլոբալ պրոբլեմ:
Այն կինը, որ կարծումա ինքը պետքա միանձնյա որոշումներ կայացնի, ապա իրոք ավելի լավա ոտք չդնի այլ տուն:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:19 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:13 ----------




> Ցավալի է, բայց բազմաթիվ հայ տղամարդիկ բացարձակապես չեն մտնում կոնջ դրության մեջ, թե՞ կարծում եք հղիանալը, էտքան ամիսներ ծանրություն կրելը, հազար ու մի անցանկալի սիմպտոներ ունենալը, կյանքի գնով երեխա ունենալը խաղ ու պար ա՞՞ Միթե՞ չեք հասկանում, որ անվան հարցում կնոջ որոշմանը թողնելը ըդամենը չնչին գնահատական է այն ամենի դիմաց ինչի միջով կինը անցել է:


Կյանքում ամեն մեկն ունի իր կոչումը, ու եթե բնության ու Աստծո կողմից կնոջ վրայա դրված երեխա կրելու պատիվը, ապա դա պետք չի փաթաթել տղամարդկանց վզին որպես "ադալժենի": Մեկը լսի կիմանա թե երեսի զոռով են երեխային պահում: Տենց ոնց կարելիա? Հետո էլ զարմանում են, թե ինչա կնոջ լեզուն հղիանալուց հետո երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով երկարում: Այն ամենի դիմաց, ինչի մեջով որ կինը անցնումա ինքը ստանումա բնության ամենամեծ երջանկություններից մեկը` մայր լինելու պարգևը: Ու դա պետք չի բերել սարքել շանտաժի առարկա:

----------

Ariadna (05.09.2010), Askalaf (07.09.2010), davidus (06.09.2010), Rammstein (08.09.2010), Գաղթական (08.09.2010), Շինարար (06.09.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ցավալի է, բայց բազմաթիվ հայ տղամարդիկ բացարձակապես չեն մտնում կոնջ դրության մեջ, թե՞ կարծում եք հղիանալը, էտքան ամիսներ ծանրություն կրելը, հազար ու մի անցանկալի սիմպտոներ ունենալը, կյանքի գնով երեխա ունենալը խաղ ու պար ա՞՞ Միթե՞ չեք հասկանում, որ անվան հարցում կնոջ որոշմանը թողնելը ըդամենը չնչին գնահատական է այն ամենի դիմաց ինչի միջով կինը անցել է:


Չամիչ ջան, պետք չէ էդքան դրամատիզացնել հղիանալը և երեխային կրելը, դա ամենամեծ երջանկությունն է կնոջ համար։ Չեն ուզում ջհանդամին հղիանան, ոնց որ թե մեծ լավություն են անում ամուսնուն, որ երեխա են ունենում։ Երեխան առաջին հերթին կնոջ երջանկությունն է ու հեչ պետք չէ դրանով ամուսնուն շանտաժ անել։ Դա աստծո պարգև է, որ ցանկացած կին երազում է զգալ։ Իսկ անուն դնելը պետք է լինի համատեղ որոշման արդյունքում՝ կնոջ և ամուսնու, իսկ մնացյալ բարեկամները միայն իրավունք ունեն խորհուրդ տալու, ոչ ավելին։

----------

Askalaf (07.09.2010), davidus (06.09.2010), VisTolog (06.09.2010), Գաղթական (08.09.2010), ՆանՍ (08.09.2010), Շինարար (06.09.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, պետք չէ էդքան դրամատիզացնել հղիանալը և երեխային կրելը, դա ամենամեծ երջանկությունն է կնոջ համար։ Չեն ուզում ջհանդամին հղիանան, ոնց որ թե մեծ լավություն են անում ամուսնուն, որ երեխա են ունենում։ Երեխան առաջին հերթին կնոջ երջանկությունն է ու հեչ պետք չէ դրանով ամուսնուն շանտաժ անել։ Դա աստծո պարգև է, որ ցանկացած կին երազում է զգալ։ Իսկ անուն դնելը պետք է լինի համատեղ որոշման արդյունքում՝ կնոջ և ամուսնու, իսկ մնացյալ բարեկամները միայն իրավունք ունեն խորհուրդ տալու, ոչ ավելին։


Արիադնա ջան, իհարեկ համատեղ որոշման արդյուքնում պետք է անունը դրվի, բայց, անունը պետք է որոշվի դեռ հղիության ընթացքում, եւ միայն կինը կարող է զգալ թե ինչպե՞ս է երեխան արձագանքում այս կամ այն անվանը: Ախր ինչու՞ եք փորձում բացառել ակնհայտը: Սա էնքան պարզ խնդիր է, որ անգամ վիճելու կարիք չկա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չամիչ ջան, պետք չէ էդքան դրամատիզացնել հղիանալը և երեխային կրելը, դա ամենամեծ երջանկությունն է կնոջ համար։ Չեն ուզում ջհանդամին հղիանան, ոնց որ թե մեծ լավություն են անում ամուսնուն, որ երեխա են ունենում։ Երեխան առաջին հերթին կնոջ երջանկությունն է ու հեչ պետք չէ դրանով ամուսնուն շանտաժ անել։ Դա աստծո պարգև է, որ ցանկացած կին երազում է զգալ։


Այնպես նկարագրեցիր, որ ծննդաբերությունը նմանվեց վարսավիրանոց գնալուն: Կարծում եմ սխալ է նման լուրջ ու պատասխանատու գործընթացը (որը երբեմն նաև կենաց-մահու խնդիր է դառնում) այդքան պարզունակ ձևով ներկայացնելը:

----------

Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010), Չամիչ (05.09.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Այնպես նկարագրեցիր, որ ծննդաբերությունը նմանվեց վարսավիրանոց գնալուն: Կարծում եմ սխալ է նման լուրջ ու պատասխանատու գործընթացը (որը երբեմն նաև կենաց-մահու խնդիր է դառնում) այդքան պարզունակ ձևով ներկայացնելը:


Հեչ էլ էդպես չեմ նկարագրել, ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ ցանկացած կնոջ համար ամենամեծ երջանկությունը հղիանալն ու երեխա ունենալն է, ու նա դա անում է առաջին հերթին իր համար, բայց շատ կանայք, դա այնպես են ներկայացնում, կարծես ամուսինը պարտք է իրենց, որ իրենք երեխա են ունեցել։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:38 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:32 ----------




> Արիադնա ջան, իհարեկ համատեղ որոշման արդյուքնում պետք է անունը դրվի, բայց, անունը պետք է որոշվի դեռ հղիության ընթացքում, եւ միայն կինը կարող է զգալ թե ինչպե՞ս է երեխան արձագանքում այս կամ այն անվանը: Ախր ինչու՞ եք փորձում բացառել ակնհայտը: Սա էնքան պարզ խնդիր է, որ անգամ վիճելու կարիք չկա:


Չամիչ ջան, երեխան ոչ մի անվանն էլ չի արձագանքում, ընդամենը կարող է կինը, զգալով որ ամուսինը հիմար է, նրան ֆռացնի էդպես, ասի գիտես, որ քո ասած անունն էմ տալիս անհանգիստ շարժվում ա ու սիրտս սկսում ա խառնել (ասենք թե), իսկ որ իմ ուզած անունն եմ տալիս, հանգիստ քնում ա։ Պարզապես պետք է մարդու բախտը բերի նորմալ կին ունենա, կնոջ բախտն էլ բերի՝ լավ ամուսին ունենա  :Smile:

----------

Askalaf (07.09.2010), davidus (06.09.2010), ministr (05.09.2010), Rammstein (08.09.2010), Գաղթական (08.09.2010), Շինարար (06.09.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Այնպես նկարագրեցիր, որ ծննդաբերությունը նմանվեց վարսավիրանոց գնալուն: Կարծում եմ սխալ է նման լուրջ ու պատասխանատու գործընթացը (որը երբեմն նաև կենաց-մահու խնդիր է դառնում) այդքան պարզունակ ձևով ներկայացնելը:


Իսկապես, յուրաքանչյուր կին շատ լավ գիտակցում է, որ երեխա ունենալը կարող է նրան կյանք արժենալ, ցավալի է բայց շատ դեպքերում հենց էտպես էլ լինում է: Բոլորիս էլ լավ հայտնի է, որ ծնդդաբերելիս ցանկացած կին անցնում է մահվան շեմով: Բայց բոլորի կողմից այդ ամենը ընկալվում է, որպես պարտականություն ու հետո քչերի մտքով է անցնում  գոնե չնչին չափով փոխհատուցել կնոջ հաղթահարած փորձությունները:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:38 ----------




> Չամիչ ջան, երեխան ոչ մի անվանն էլ չի արձագանքում, ընդամենը կարող է կինը, զգալով որ ամուսինը հիմար է, նրան ֆռացնի էդպես, ասի գիտես, որ քո ասած անունն էմ տալիս անհանգիստ շարժվում ա ու սիրտս սկսում ա խառնել (ասենք թե), իսկ որ իմ ուզած անունն եմ տալիս, հանգիստ քնում ա։ Պարզապես պետք է մարդու բախտը բերի նորմալ կին ունենա, կնոջ բախտն էլ բերի՝ լավ ամուսին ունենա


Իհարկե արձագանքում է Արիադնա ջան: Եվ այդ արձագանքը կինը զգում է, ոչ թե երեխայի շարժումների այլ ներքից հարմարավետության կամ անհարմարավետության, ներքին ներդաշնակության կամ դիսկոմֆորտի զգացում ապրելով, եվ քանի որ կին եվ երեխա մեկ մարմին են, ապա կնոջ զգացողությունները վկայում են երեխայի ունեցած ապրումների մասին:

----------

Apsara (14.09.2010), Safaryan (06.09.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Իսկապես, յուրաքանչյուր կին շատ լավ գիտակցում է, որ երեխա ունենալը կարող է նրան կյանք արժենալ, ցավալի է բայց շատ դեպքերում հենց էտպես էլ լինում է: Բոլորիս էլ լավ հայտնի է, որ ծնդդաբերելիս ցանկացած կին անցնում է մահվան շեմով: Բայց բոլորի կողմից այդ ամենը ընկալվում է, որպես պարտականություն ու հետո քչերի մտքով է անցնում  գոնե չնչին չափով փոխհատուցել կնոջ հաղթահարած փորձությունները:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:38 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Իհարկե արձագանքում է Արիադնա ջան: Եվ այդ արձագանքը կինը զգում է, ոչ թե երեխայի շարժումների այլ ներքից հարմարավետության կամ անհարմարավետության, ներքին ներդաշնակության կամ դիսկոմֆորտի զգացում ապրելով, եվ քանի որ կին եվ երեխա մեկ մարմին են, ապա կնոջ զգացողությունները վկայում են երեխայի ունեցած ապրումների մասին:


Էլի փոխհատուցել... Եթե Աստծո ու բնության կողմից փոխհատուցված լինելը չի գոհացնում, ապա դժվար էլ որևէ բան գոհացնի:

----------

Ariadna (05.09.2010), davidus (06.09.2010), ՆանՍ (08.09.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Իհարկե արձագանքում է Արիադնա ջան: Եվ այդ արձագանքը կինը զգում է, ոչ թե երեխայի շարժումների այլ ներքից հարմարավետության կամ անհարմարավետության, ներքին ներդաշնակության կամ դիսկոմֆորտի զգացում ապրելով, եվ քանի որ կին եվ երեխա մեկ մարմին են, ապա կնոջ զգացողությունները վկայում են երեխայի ունեցած ապրումների մասին:


Չամիչ ջան, էդ բոլոր հեքիաթները հիմար տղամարդկանց խաբելու համար են միայն։ Երեխան կարող է արձագանքել մոր կերածին, լսած երաժշտությանը, քնելուն–չքնելուն, մոր նյարդայնանալուն, մոր վախին, մոր ֆիզիկական ցավին, բայց ոչ երբեք իրեն տրվելիք անունին։ Կարող է տղամարդը ասի մորս անունն էմ ուզում դնեմ, կինը հեչ չուզենա, նեղվի, լաց լինի, բնական է, դա կանդրադառնա երեխայի վրա, բայց հնարավոր չի, մայրը իրեն լավ զգա, իսկ երեխան էնտեղից ասի՝ մաամ, հո չես գժվել, ես էդ անունը չեմ ուզում։

----------

Askalaf (07.09.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Էլի փոխհատուցել... Եթե Աստծո ու բնության կողմից փոխհատուցված լինելը չի գոհացնում, ապա դժվար էլ որևէ բան գոհացնի:


Պետք չի փոխհատուցել, ընդամենը պետք է գնահատել կարողանալ: Թե՞ դուք էլ անելու բան չունեք, համարելով, որ Աստված ամեն ինչի համար փոխհատուցել է:

----------


## einnA

> Իսկապես, յուրաքանչյուր կին շատ լավ գիտակցում է, որ երեխա ունենալը կարող է նրան կյանք արժենալ, ցավալի է բայց շատ դեպքերում հենց էտպես էլ լինում է: Բոլորիս էլ լավ հայտնի է, որ ծնդդաբերելիս ցանկացած կին անցնում է մահվան շեմով: Բայց բոլորի կողմից այդ ամենը ընկալվում է, որպես պարտականություն ու հետո քչերի մտքով է անցնում  գոնե չնչին չափով փոխհատուցել կնոջ հաղթահարած փորձությունները:
> 
> Իհարկե արձագանքում է Արիադնա ջան: Եվ այդ արձագանքը կինը զգում է, ոչ թե երեխայի շարժումների այլ ներքից հարմարավետության կամ անհարմարավետության, ներքին ներդաշնակության կամ դիսկոմֆորտի զգացում ապրելով, եվ քանի որ կին եվ երեխա մեկ մարմին են, ապա կնոջ զգացողությունները վկայում են երեխայի ունեցած ապրումների մասին:


 Չամիչ ջան չգիտեմ ծննդաբերած կինը իսկապես սպասում է փոխհատուցման թե ոչ (անձնական փորձ չունեմ), բայց ամենամեծ պարգևը հենց իր բալիկն է. դրա համար ինքը կարող է գիտակցված մահվան էլ գնալ` առանց սպասելու ինչ-որ մեկի շնորհակալությանը...

Մոր ու երեխայի դեռ ներարգանդային կապվածության ու ներքին փոխզգացումների մասին շատ են ասում, բայց մի մոռացեք, որ էտ ամենը դրսի աշխարհի մոր կողմից ընկալվածի ազդեցությունն է բալիկի կողմից:
Անուն որոշելիս չեմ կարծում երեխան կասի թաքուն մամայի սրտիկին, թե ինչ է ուզում, այլ մաման ներքուստ բալիկին կհասցնի, որ էս կամ էն անունը լավն է կամ վատը...
տիպիկ հայկական օրինակ բերեմ, թե ինչպես են անուն որոշում դնել.
Ընկերուհիս բալիկ ունեցավ վերջերս ու անունը հայրը գնաց ու առանց մոր գիտակցության (մինչ այդ քննարկվել էր, բայց մայրը կտրականապես մերժել էր) անունը դրեց Ջավահիր  :Sad:  , բայց հիմա մայրը նրան Աննա է կանչում... հիմա սպասենք երեխան մեծանա մի քիչ տեսնենք ինքն ինչ է ուզում անունը լինի  :Think:

----------

Ariadna (06.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (06.09.2010)

----------


## ministr

Անելու բանն ու փոխհատուցելը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են:

----------


## Շինարար

Ժող, էս էրեխուն հլա անուն չդրի՞նք :LOL:  Անուշը լավ էլ սիրուն անուն ա, եթե աղջիկ ունենամ, արդեն էդ տարբերակը նախատեսեցի, մնում ա ապագա կինս համաձայն լինի :Jpit:

----------

Annushka (09.09.2010), davidus (06.09.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, էդ բոլոր հեքիաթները հիմար տղամարդկանց խաբելու համար են միայն։ Երեխան կարող է արձագանքել մոր կերածին, լսած երաժշտությանը, քնելուն–չքնելուն, մոր նյարդայնանալուն, մոր վախին, մոր ֆիզիկական ցավին, բայց ոչ երբեք իրեն տրվելիք անունին։ Կարող է տղամարդը ասի մորս անունն էմ ուզում դնեմ, կինը հեչ չուզենա, նեղվի, լաց լինի, բնական է, դա կանդրադառնա երեխայի վրա, բայց հնարավոր չի, մայրը իրեն լավ զգա, իսկ երեխան էնտեղից ասի՝ մաամ, հո չես գժվել, ես էդ անունը չեմ ուզում։


Արիադնա ջան, պետք չէ կնոջ մասին նման ձեւով խոսել, երբեմն մարդիկ դիմացինին չափում են սեփական արշինով, անձամբ ինձ համար կարեւորը ոչ թե սեփական շահը կլինի այլ երեխայինը, եւ տվյալ դեպքում կինը ոչ թե ամուսնուն է խափում, այլ երեխային, համաձայն եմ կան պրիմիտիվ կանայք, երբեք երեխայի շահը սեփական քմահաճույքների համար չեմ զոհի, նման բանի ընդունակ չեմ, եւ ելնելով դրանից հակում չունեմ մտածելու, որ ինչ որ մեկը դրան ընդունակ է:

----------


## Ariadna

> Արիադնա ջան, պետք չէ կնոջ մասին նման ձեւով խոսել, երբեմն մարդիկ դիմացինին չափում են սեփական արշինով, անձամբ ինձ համար կարեւորը ոչ թե սեփական շահը կլինի այլ երեխայինը, եւ տվյալ դեպքում կինը ոչ թե ամուսնուն է խափում, այլ երեխային, համաձայն եմ կան պրիմիտիվ կանայք, երբեք երեխայի շահը սեփական քմահաճույքների համար չեմ զոհի, նման բանի ընդունակ չեմ, եւ ելնելով դրանից հակում չունեմ մտածելու, որ ինչ որ մեկը դրան ընդունակ է:


Ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա ինչ ես ասում, ինչ շահ, ինչ պրիմիտիվություն, ինչ սեփական քմահաճույք, ինչ կապ ուներ քո գրածը իմ գրածի հետ  :Shok:

----------

davidus (06.09.2010), ministr (06.09.2010), murmushka (06.09.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Նարե դրեք անունը:

----------

Ariadna (06.09.2010), Askalaf (07.09.2010), masivec (06.09.2010), VisTolog (06.09.2010), Արշակ (06.09.2010), Մանուլ (06.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010), ՆանՍ (08.09.2010), Նարե (06.09.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա ինչ ես ասում, ինչ շահ, ինչ պրիմիտիվություն, ինչ սեփական քմահաճույք, ինչ կապ ուներ քո գրածը իմ գրածի հետ


Դե դու ասում ես, որ կանայք էտ ձեւով, սեփական քմահաճույքը առաջ տանելու համար ամուսնուն են խափում, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ հավանաբար կան նման պրիմիտիվ կանայք, ովքեր չեն գիտակցում, որ տվյալ դեպքում խափվողի դերում հայտնվում է երեխան, այլ ոչ թե ամուսինը: Հետո էլ ասում եմ, որ նման պրիմիտիվ խաբեության ինքս ընդունակ չեմ, եւ քանի որ մարդիկ, սովորաբար դիմացինին իրենց արշինով են չափում, ապա կարծում եմ, որ այլ կանայք նույնպես ընդունակ չեն :Smile:

----------


## einnA

Ժող ես մենք էստեղ գլուխ ենք ժարդում, իսկ պապան չկա, գուցե արդեն դրել են անունը? մի վիճեք  :LOL: 

հա մեկ էլ մի խորհուրդ, եթե դեռ չեն դրել  :Wink:  մեկը էնտեղ նշել էր, լավ միտք էր. կարող եք անունն այնպես ընտրել, որ "անուշ" մասնիկ ունենա, օրինակ Հայկանուշ, Սիրանուշ... թե չէ էնքան ուրիշ անուշ-անուշ անուններ կան  :Wink:

----------

Firegirl777 (06.09.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Դե դու ասում ես, որ կանայք էտ ձեւով, սեփական քմահաճույքը առաջ տանելու համար ամուսնուն են խափում, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ հավանաբար կան նման պրիմիտիվ կանայք, ովքեր չեն գիտակցում, որ տվյալ դեպքում խափվողի դերում հայտնվում է երեխան, այլ ոչ թե ամուսինը: Հետո էլ ասում եմ, որ նման պրիմիտիվ խաբեության ինքս ընդունակ չեմ, եւ քանի որ մարդիկ, սովորաբար դիմացինին իրենց արշինով են չափում, ապա կարծում եմ, որ այլ կանայք նույնպես ընդունակ չեն


չէէ, Չամիչ ջան, տենց միամիտ մի եղի։ Հաստատ կան էդպիսինները, բայց ամեն տղամարդ արժան է իր ընտրյալին, էնպես որ...  :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Նարե դրեք անունը:


Կամ էլ Նաիրա:

----------


## Նարե

> Կամ էլ Նաիրա:


 Որոշված է՝ Նարե :LOL:  :LOL: , կարևորը բալիկը առողջ ու անփորձանք մեծանա, մնացած ամեն ինչ մի փոքր երկրորդական է:

----------


## Չամիչ

> չէէ, Չամիչ ջան, տենց միամիտ մի եղի։ Հաստատ կան էդպիսինները, բայց ամեն տղամարդ արժան է իր ընտրյալին, էնպես որ...


Դե ի՞նչ անեմ միամիտ եմ Արիադնա ջան: Համ էլ դիմացինից ստանում ես էն ինչ նրանից սպասում ես: :Smile:  էտ էլ կա:
վերջեսր մի հետաքրքիր դեպք ցույց տվեցին ԱՄՆ-ում տեղի ունեցած:
Մի գող մտնում է խանութ գողություն անելու, հրացանը դեմ է տալիս վաճառողուհու գլխին եւ պահանջում դատարկել կասսան, վաճառողուհին առանց խառնվելու սկսում է գողի գլխին բարոյադաստիարակչական խրատ կարդալ, ամեն ինչ վերջանում է նրանով, որ գողը խանութից սուս ու փուս հեռանում է առանց մի բան տանելու :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ժող, էս էրեխուն հլա անուն չդրի՞նք Անուշը լավ էլ սիրուն անուն ա, եթե աղջիկ ունենամ, արդեն էդ տարբերակը նախատեսեցի, մնում ա ապագա կինս համաձայն լինի


Իսկ եթե չլինի՞ :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Շատ հետաքրքիր ա, vorogayt անդամը էս թեմա երկրորդ անգամ մտնելու՞ ա, որ էջերով քննարկում եք  :Jpit:

----------


## Lianik

Մարդու անունը շատ կարևոր է, բայց ծնողին անունով չես սիրում... հա, համաձայն եմ Անուշ անունը շատ սիրուն անուն է, բայց այն բալիկի տատիկի անունն է, իր համար նոր անուն դնելն ըստ իս ավելի լավ կլինի... իսկ Անուշ անունը կարող եք դնել որպես Կնունքի անուն, քանի որ  մեր եկեղեցում կնքելիս նոր անուն են դնում.... կնունքի անունն էլ կարող է լինել ԱՆուշ...

հ.գ. ես իմ անունը շատ եմ սիրում և ուրախ եմ, որ այն հատուկ իմն է......

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ եթե չլինի՞


Ես իմ տան ներսում իմ հարցերը իմ ձևով կլուծեմ, հաստատ չեմ գնա Մալախովի հետ քննարկեմ էդ հարցը :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (06.09.2010), davidus (06.09.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես իմ տան ներսում իմ հարցերը իմ ձևով կլուծեմ, հաստատ չեմ գնա Մալախովի հետ քննարկեմ էդ հարցը





> Ձեռքդ խփիր սեղանին ու ասա քո խոսքը, ինչպես հավասարը հավասարին: Եթե քեզ համար կարևոր է, որ անունը դնես «Անուշ», բացատրիր կնոջդ, անունը անբարեհունչ չի, ու նա պետք է, որ քեզ հասկանա, եթե ազգականներդ են փորձում ճնշել, որ «Անուշ» դնես, նորից ձեռքդ խփիր սեղանին ու ինչպես հավասարը հավասարին բացատրիր, որ չես ուզում «Անուշ» դնել, կհասկանան քեզ, թե ոչ իրենց խնդիրն է: Մի խոսքով, արա այնպես, ինչպես քեզ համար կարևոր է, բարեկամների չհասկանալը ոչինչ, կինդ պարտավոր է հասկանալ եթե իհարկե նա լուրջ փաստարկներ չունի, թե ինչու իր համար կարևոր է, որ երեխայի անունը «Անուշ» չլինի: Ինքս որևէ լուրջ փաստարկ դժվարանում եմ պատկերացնել:


 Պարզա: :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (06.09.2010)

----------


## vorogait

Ես փորձել եմ իրական պատճառը իմանամ, բայց իմ կարծիքով, կինս ինչ որ բան ինձ չի ասում, որ ես չզայրանամ: Ու ես ենթադրում եմ, որ իմ մայրն իմ համար է միայն թանկ, բայց ոչ իր համար: Իր համար կարևորը երեխայի անունը ուրիշ անուն լինի, ժամանակակից անուն, բայց երբեք ոչ Անուշ: Սկզբում ուզում էր  Մանե դներ, հետո ասեց, չէ սրբի անուն եմ դնելու, ասեց Մարիա կդնեմ: Բացի Անուշ անունից,  մնացաց անունների հարցում կոմպրոմիսի գնում է: Եվ ինձ ամենից շատ հենց դա է զայրացնում: Չի ուզում հասկանալ: Բացատրում, ասում եմ այդ ինչպես է, որ քո եղբայրը իր տղայի անունը դրել է հորդ անունը, իմ շրջապատում հորեղբոր տղաները, բարեկամները բոլորը դնում են ծնողների անունները, իսկ ես չպետք է կարողանամ դնել:
Բացատրություն չունի: Միակ բանը որ ասում է, այն է որ իրեն չի հետաքրքրում կողքի մարդկանց կարծիքը: Ասում է մայրը ես եմ, առաջնահերթ իմ կարծիքը պետք է հաշվի առնել: Ու սկսում է լաց լինել....

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես փորձել եմ իրական պատճառը իմանամ, բայց իմ կարծիքով, կինս ինչ որ բան ինձ չի ասում, որ ես չզայրանամ: Ու ես ենթադրում եմ, որ իմ մայրն իմ համար է միայն թանկ, բայց ոչ իր համար: Իր համար կարևորը երեխայի անունը ուրիշ անուն լինի, ժամանակակից անուն, բայց երբեք ոչ Անուշ: Սկզբում ուզում էր  Մանե դներ, հետո ասեց, չէ սրբի անուն եմ դնելու, ասեց Մարիա կդնեմ: Բացի Անուշ անունից,  մնացաց անունների հարցում կոմպրոմիսի գնում է: Եվ ինձ ամենից շատ հենց դա է զայրացնում: Չի ուզում հասկանալ: Բացատրում, ասում եմ այդ ինչպես է, որ քո եղբայրը իր տղայի անունը դրել է հորդ անունը, իմ շրջապատում հորեղբոր տղաները, բարեկամները բոլորը դնում են ծնողների անունները, իսկ ես չպետք է կարողանամ դնել:
> Բացատրություն չունի: Միակ բանը որ ասում է, այն է որ իրեն չի հետաքրքրում կողքի մարդկանց կարծիքը: Ասում է մայրը ես եմ, առաջնահերթ իմ կարծիքը պետք է հաշվի առնել: Ու սկսում է լաց լինել....


Հիմա կոնկրետ պատճառ ունե՞ս կնոջդ կարծիքը հաշվի չառնելու համար, թե՞ քեզ մոտ էլ պրինցիպա առաջացել… :Think:

----------


## vorogait

Չէ ցավոք այսօր լրացավ երեխայիս 1 ամիսը դեռ անունը չեմ դրել, ես ուշադիր կարդում եմ բոլոր զրուցակիցներիս, շատ շնորհակալ եմ, որ քննարկում են: Չէի պատկերացնում որ այսքան բուռն կքնարկվեր: Երբ քննարկումն ավարտվի ես նոր կորոշեմ թե ինչ եմ անելու: ՄԻ բան էլ ուզում եմ նշել, որ հոգեբանների համար մի գուցե կարևոր լինի: Մայրս վերջին մի քանի ամսում շատ ծանր հիվանդացավ: Շատ մեծ գումարների գնով հազիվ եմ կարողացել կյանքը ձգել: Եվ միայն Աստված գիտի թե ինչքան....
Իմ համար մորս անունը տալու գլխավոր պատճառներից մեկն էլ այս նշածս հանգամանքն է: Իսկ կնոջս համար մի գուցե դա հանդիսանում է խոչնդոտ:  Եթե ուրիշ հարց լիներ, ես միանշանակ կնոջս չէի լսի, կգնաի ու կդնեի իմ որոշած անունը, թեկուզ նրա կապրիզը կոտրելու: Թեկուզ եվ նրա համար որ շրջապատում չասեին որ "Տեսեք մոր անունը չդրեց կնոջ խոսքը լսեց": Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ մտածում եմ, որ կարող է մորս անունը դնելով հոգեբանորեն վատ ազդեմ կնոջս վրա: Ես իսկապես խճճվել եմ, չգիտեմ....

----------

Աթեիստ (06.09.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ես փորձել եմ իրական պատճառը իմանամ, բայց իմ կարծիքով, կինս ինչ որ բան ինձ չի ասում, որ ես չզայրանամ: Ու ես ենթադրում եմ, որ իմ մայրն իմ համար է միայն թանկ, բայց ոչ իր համար: Իր համար կարևորը երեխայի անունը ուրիշ անուն լինի, ժամանակակից անուն, բայց երբեք ոչ Անուշ: Սկզբում ուզում էր  Մանե դներ, հետո ասեց, չէ սրբի անուն եմ դնելու, ասեց Մարիա կդնեմ: Բացի Անուշ անունից,  մնացաց անունների հարցում կոմպրոմիսի գնում է: Եվ ինձ ամենից շատ հենց դա է զայրացնում: Չի ուզում հասկանալ: Բացատրում, ասում եմ այդ ինչպես է, որ քո եղբայրը իր տղայի անունը դրել է հորդ անունը, իմ շրջապատում հորեղբոր տղաները, բարեկամները բոլորը դնում են ծնողների անունները, իսկ ես չպետք է կարողանամ դնել:
> Բացատրություն չունի: Միակ բանը որ ասում է, այն է որ իրեն չի հետաքրքրում կողքի մարդկանց կարծիքը: Ասում է մայրը ես եմ, առաջնահերթ իմ կարծիքը պետք է հաշվի առնել: Ու սկսում է լաց լինել....


Գիտեք, Անուշը շատ գեղեցիկ անուն է, բայց եթե էդքան խոսակցություն է եղել արդեն, երեխան արդեն մեկ ամսեկան է, ձեր կինը չի համոզվում, ձեր բարեկամները այնուամենայնիվ խառնվում են ձեր ընտանեկան գործերին, ճիշտը կնոջ հետ կոմպրոմիսի գնալն է։ Ընտրեք այնպիսի անուն, որ թե ձեր, թե ձեր կնոջ սրտով է, բայց ոչ Անուշ։ Կարծում եմ այսքանից հետո ձեր մայրը ինքը պետք է ասի մի դրեք իմ անունը։ Իրոք, նման բաները զոռով չեն արվում, իսկ մոր նկատմամբ սերն էլ բացարձակ չի որոշվում անուն դնելով։ Եթե հիմա ձեր կնոջը ստիպելով երեխային տաք էդ անունը, նա (ձեր կինը) սրտի խորքում կատի ձեր ամբողջ գերդաստանին, կներեք, միգուցե կոպիտ ստացվեց, բայց հաստատ էդպես է։

----------

Agni (06.09.2010), davidus (06.09.2010), ministr (06.09.2010), murmushka (06.09.2010), VisTolog (06.09.2010), Աթեիստ (06.09.2010), Երկնային (06.09.2010), Մանուլ (06.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010), ՆանՍ (08.09.2010), Նարե (06.09.2010), Ուլուանա (06.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (06.09.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Անուշ անունով ձեր կինն իր երեխային էլ կատի: Այնպես որ ձեր ընտանիքի կյանքը պետք չի տհաճ դարձնել մի անունով, որը նաև հակառակ կողմից էլ նայելիս ձեր կողմից էլ է կապրիզ: Հաստատ ձեզ ձեր կինը ավելի չի սիրի, եթե բռնիորեն Անուշ դնեք: Հնարավոր է, որ իրեն Ձեր մոր հետ կապված ցանկացած բան ոչ այնքան հաճելի  է: խոսեք իր հետ, և միասին ընտրեք անուն: Միայն իր կարծիքըհաշվի առնելը ձեզ իր աչքում կբարձրացնի:
Մի բան միայն լավ չի, որ իր ուզածին հասնում է արցունքներով, անկեղծ չի ասում պատճառը: Երևի վախենում է ձեզ վիրավորելուց:

----------

Apsara (14.09.2010), Ariadna (06.09.2010), murmushka (06.09.2010)

----------


## ministr

Չէ լավ երեխային չեն ատում անվան պատճառով:
Եթե Անուշ անունը տենց վատա ազդում, ապա կարծում եմ սկեսուրի հետ պրոբլեմ ունի, որ դեռ չի պատմում: Անկախ այն բանից, թե երեխայի անունը ինչ կդնեք, էս հարցը պտի լուծես: Մայրիկիդ էլ առողջություն ու երկար տարիների կյանք!
Դե իսկ կոնկրետ անվան հարցում ընտրի մեկ այլ քեզ դուր եկած անուն ու էս ամեն ինչը վերածի կոմպրոմիսի, որ մեկ այլ շատ կարևոր հարցում անես էն ինչ որ դու ես հարմար գտնում..  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (06.09.2010), davidus (06.09.2010), ՆանՍ (08.09.2010)

----------


## vorogait

Շնորհակալություն, ես բոլորիդ կարծիքներն էլ կիսում եմ: Բայց ակեղծ ասած ես հենց վախենում էի Ariadna-ի և Ֆոտոն-ի վերջին արտահայտած մտքերից: Իմ մտքում միշտ մտածում էի, կարող է գնամ  մորս անունը դնեմ,  ու հանյարծ դեպրեսիայի մեջ գցեմ ու դրանից հետո մեզ բոլորիս ատի, նույնիսկ երեխային: Դրա համար եմ այս հարցը այսքան ձգել: Ճիշտ է Ministr-ի մտահոգություններն էլ եմ կիսում, զուտ կապրիզի պահ էլ երևի կա բայց սա իմ  կարծիքով ավելի շատ հոգեբանական բարդույթ է կնոջս կողմից: Անձամբ իմ համար բոլոր անուններն էլ գեղեցիկ են: Բայց թե կնոջս հոգում ինչ է կատարվում միայն պրոֆեսիոնալ հոգեբանը կարող է հասկանալ:  Ավելացնեմ որ ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց Lianik-ի առաջարկությունը և նաև Սիրանուշ, -----անուշ կոմպրոմիսային տարբերակները:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:53 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:50 ----------

Իսկ ինչպես է կատարվում այդ մկրտության պահին անունի փոխելու հանգամանքը, ով կարող է ճիշտ նկարագրել: Եվ հետո անձնագրով էլ է փոխվում թե ուղակի նոր անուն է ավելանում: Լավ չեմ պատկերացնում:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Կրկին հարս սկեսուր հարաբերություններ, կրկին դարձա տոկի տված: :Jpit:  Զարմանում եմ որոշակի հայ կանաց վրա, որքան ատելությամբ են լցված իրեց կեսի /եթե կա այդպիսի հասկացողություն/ ծնողների նկատմամբ: Ու զարմանում եմ նաև մեր հայ տղամարդկանց վրա, որ ամեն մի կռակաձիլանման արցունքների միանգամից  զոհ են գնում: Ափսոս էլի: Բելաթթա գեթթի, Աստված էն բեթարից ազատի:

Ֆոտոն ջան, ես կզարմանամ եթե քո ասած տարբերակով, մայրը սեփական երեխային կատի միայն այն պատճառով, որ կկրի երեխան  սկեսրոջ անունը: Դա արդեն հարցի մեկ այլ կողմ է:

----------

davidus (06.09.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Շնորհակալություն, ես բոլորիդ կարծիքներն էլ կիսում եմ: Բայց ակեղծ ասած ես հենց վախենում էի Ariadna-ի և Ֆոտոն-ի վերջին արտահայտած մտքերից: Իմ մտքում միշտ մտածում էի, կարող է գնամ  մորս անունը դնեմ,  ու հանյարծ դեպրեսիայի մեջ գցեմ ու դրանից հետո մեզ բոլորիս ատի, նույնիսկ երեխային: Դրա համար եմ այս հարցը այսքան ձգել: Ճիշտ է Ministr-ի մտահոգություններն էլ եմ կիսում, զուտ կապրիզի պահ էլ երևի կա բայց սա իմ  կարծիքով ավելի շատ հոգեբանական բարդույթ է կնոջս կողմից: Անձամբ իմ համար բոլոր անուններն էլ գեղեցիկ են: Բայց թե կնոջս հոգում ինչ է կատարվում միայն պրոֆեսիոնալ հոգեբանը կարող է հասկանալ:  Ավելացնեմ որ ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց Lianik-ի առաջարկությունը և նաև Սիրանուշ, -----անուշ կոմպրոմիսային տարբերակները:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:53 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:50 ----------
> 
> Իսկ ինչպես է կատարվում այդ մկրտության պահին անունի փոխելու հանգամանքը, ով կարող է ճիշտ նկարագրել: Եվ հետո անձնագրով էլ է փոխվում թե ուղակի նոր անուն է ավելանում: Լավ չեմ պատկերացնում:


Այ եթե ինձ սպանեին, երեխայիս անունը չէի դնի Սիրանույշ, Հայկանուշ, Վարդանուշ և այլն, ի տարբերություն Անուշի, որ շատ հավանում եմ։ Էդ տարբերակները ձեր կնոջը եթե առաջարկեք, կարծում եմ նա արդեն վերջնականապես տրանսի մեջ կընկնի  :Jpit:  Իսկ եկեղեցում դրված երկրորդ անունը անձնագրի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, երևի կնունքի թուղթ են տալիս, դրա մեջ է գրված լինում։ Բայց ձերոնց էդ տարբերակով կարելի է հանգստացնել, որ կնքելիս որպես երկրորդ անուն կդնենք, դա էսպես թե էնպես չի օգտագործվում։ Ձեր կինն էլ այդպիսով կոմպրոմիսի կգնա, կարծում եմ, էդ տարբերակին դեմ չի լինի։

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Հարգելի Որոգայթ, եթե որոշել էք դնել ձեր սիրելի մոր անունը, ապա մինչև վերջ հաստատակամ եղեք այդ հարցում: Կնրեք որ այսկերպ եմ արձագանքում, բայց դա ամենա ճիշտ որոշումը կլինի, համենայն դեպս ես այդպկերպ կվարվեի: Ձեր որոշում հաստատ իմացեք, որ հավասակշռություն չի խախտվի ձեր միությունում:  :Wink:

----------


## vorogait

Չէ Ministr ջան, որ ասեմ կզարմանաս նույնիսկ: Մորս հետ կոնֆլիկտային պահեր համարյա չեն եղել: Այդ առումով նույնիսկ նախանձելի ընտանիք ենք: Մի գուցե մտքում կա, բայց ինձ չի ասում? Չեմ հիշում, թե զրուցակիցներից ով էր, թեմայի մեջ մի տեղ նշել էր, որ տատիկի կրած անհաջողությունները հնարավոր է կապվի փոքրիկի հետ, եթե նույն անունն դնենք: Ես այդպես չեմ մտածում, բայց մի գուցե այդպիսի բան կա, ով գիտե: Մի գուցե կինս էլ է այդպես մտածում: Չգիտեմ ես բան չհասկացա:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ֆոտոն ջան, ես կզարմանամ եթե քո ասած տարբերակով, մայրը սեփական երեխային կատի միայն այն պատճառով, որ կկրի երեխան  սկեսրոջ անունը: Դա արդեն հարցի մեկ այլ կողմ է:



Հարցն այստեղ ընդամենը սկեսրոջ անունը կրելը չէ: եթե այդքան շատ է դեմ կինը, ուրեմն չի ուզում ամբողջ կյանքում այդ անունը իր երեխային տալով որոշակի բաներ հիշել: Լինում են չէ՞ տհաճ հիշողություններ: Չարժե դրա վրա «տղամարդկություն» ցույց տալ: Օրինակ տատիկիս մաման տհաճ հիվանդությունից է մահացել, ու իր անունը չէի ուզի երեխայիս տալ, որպեսզի ամեն անգամ երեխային դիմելիս սարսուռ չզգայի:

----------

Ariadna (06.09.2010), VisTolog (06.09.2010), Մանուլ (06.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010)

----------


## vorogait

Ինչու եք այդքան վստահ հարգելի Ժունդիայի ? Չէ որ մարդիք այդքան տարբեր են իրարից իրենց ներաշխարհներով:

----------


## Ariadna

Իսկ երեխային հիմա ինչպես եք դիմում՝ կուկու՞։ Իսկ ձեր մայրը էդ կապակցությամբ որևէ բան ասում է՞, թե ինչի երեխան մինչև հիմա անուն չունի, կամ ինչ եք դնելու, կամ իմ անունը դրեք, կամ մի դրեք... Մեկ էլ մի հարց էլ, առանց ծննդական ինչպես եք դուրս գրել հիվանդանոցից, մարդ ես էլի, մենք էլ իմանանք ձևերը  :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (06.09.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Որոգայթ, միգուցե այս բոլոր տարբերակներով կնոջդ հարցնես ու վերջապես իրական պատճառն իմանաս:

----------


## vorogait

ՄԻ գուցե Ֆոտոն-ի ասածը շատ մոտ է իրականությանը:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Կրկին հարս սկեսուր հարաբերություններ, կրկին դարձա տոկի տված: Զարմանում եմ որոշակի հայ կանաց վրա, որքան ատելությամբ են լցված իրեց կեսի /եթե կա այդպիսի հասկացողություն/ ծնողների նկատմամբ: Ու զարմանում եմ նաև մեր հայ տղամարդկանց վրա, որ ամեն մի կռակաձիլանման արցունքների միանգամից  զոհ են գնում: Ափսոս էլի: Բելաթթա գեթթի, Աստված էն բեթարից ազատի:
> 
> Ֆոտոն ջան, ես կզարմանամ եթե քո ասած տարբերակով, մայրը սեփական երեխային կատի միայն այն պատճառով, որ կկրի երեխան  սկեսրոջ անունը: Դա արդեն հարցի մեկ այլ կողմ է:



Ժունդիայի, ինչի՞ ամեն ինչ հայացնել: Չեմ կարծում, որ աշխարհի մնացած ազգերի կանայք իրենց սկեսուրների համար օր ու գիշեր աղոթում են:  :Wink: 

Լրիվ չկարդացի, բայց  ես մի բան չհասկացա: Ի՞նչի եք անվան ընտրությունը թողել վերջի օրվան: Միթե ամուսիններով էտքան ամիսների ընթացքում չկարողացաք էտ հարցը քննարկել ու կոմպրոմիսի գնալ: Կամ էլ դուք /որն ավելի հավանական է/ մտածել եք, որ երեխայի ծննդից հետո կինը ստիպված կհամակերպվի անվան հետ: Չգիտեմ ինչքանով կընդունվի խոսքս, բայց մի՛ դրեք այդ անունը: Ոչ նրա համար որ ձեր մոր անունն է և  առավել ես ոչ նրա համար որ ձեր կնոջ  ցանկությունն է: Ուղակի էնքան խոսացիք էտ անվան շուրջ, որ  դնելուց հետո չեմ կարծում, որ ինքներդ էլ ուրախ կլինեք: 

 Առողջություն ձեր մայրիկին, բոլոր մայրերին, անկախ նրանից թե իրանք ինչքանով են հարգված ու սիրված հարսների կողմից: Բայց կարծում եմ կան որոշ հարցեր, որ հենց ծնողները տեսնելով կոնֆլիկտի սկիզբը իրենք թույլ չեն տալու դրան շարունակվել:

----------

Ariadna (06.09.2010), murmushka (06.09.2010), VisTolog (06.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010), ՆանՍ (08.09.2010), Ուլուանա (06.09.2010)

----------


## vorogait

Ես հիշեցի: Մի առիթով, մի քանի ամիս առաջ նա ասած այդ հիշողությունների հետ կապված նման մի բան: Ուղակի լավ չեմ հիշում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:14 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:07 ----------

Նախքան երեխայի ծնվելը քննարկում եղել է իհարկե: Ինձ միշտ հարցրել են, թե ինչ ենք դնելու: Ես էլ ասել եմ Աստծո օրհնանքով թող առողջ ծնվի կորոշենք, կարող է և տղա ծնվի: Նկարել տվել էինք իհարկե, բայց ես կասկածում էի... :Smile:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Ես հիշեցի: Մի առիթով, մի քանի ամիս առաջ նա ասած այդ հիշողությունների հետ կապված նման մի բան: Ուղակի լավ չեմ հիշում:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:14 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:07 ----------
> 
> Նախքան երեխայի ծնվելը քննարկում եղել է իհարկե: Ինձ միշտ հարցրել են, թե ինչ ենք դնելու: Ես էլ ասել եմ Աստծո օրհնանքով թող առողջ ծնվի կորոշենք, կարող է և տղա ծնվի: Նկարել տվել էինք իհարկե, բայց ես կասկածում էի...


Ներիր, բայց դա քննարկում չի, դա խնդրից փախնել է: Քննարկումը իմ կարծիքով դա յուրաքանչյուրիդ առաջարկը լսելն է ու դրանցից ընտրելը: Կրկին Ներիր, բայց ես մնացի իմ համոզմանը, որ ձեր կինը ի  սկզբանե էլ դեմ է եղել այդ անվանը ու դուք մտածել եք, որ գուցե հետոն որոշիչ կլնի: Ինչևե: Դրեք երեխային անուն, որը կլինի ձեր սրտով ու  աստված տա նման տհաճ խոսակցությունները ձեր երեխայի կյանքում լինեն վերջինը:

----------


## ministr

> Չէ Ministr ջան, որ ասեմ կզարմանաս նույնիսկ: Մորս հետ կոնֆլիկտային պահեր համարյա չեն եղել: Այդ առումով նույնիսկ նախանձելի ընտանիք ենք: Մի գուցե մտքում կա, բայց ինձ չի ասում? Չեմ հիշում, թե զրուցակիցներից ով էր, թեմայի մեջ մի տեղ նշել էր, որ տատիկի կրած անհաջողությունները հնարավոր է կապվի փոքրիկի հետ, եթե նույն անունն դնենք: Ես այդպես չեմ մտածում, բայց մի գուցե այդպիսի բան կա, ով գիտե: Մի գուցե կինս էլ է այդպես մտածում: Չգիտեմ ես բան չհասկացա:


vorogait ջան, կոնֆլիկտի բացակայությունը դեռ չի նշանակում պրոբլեմի բացակայություն: Չգիտես կողքից կնոջ ուղեղը ով ինչա լցնում: Ու եթե անցնում ես "դեմոկրատական" սկզբունքներին համը դուրսա գալիս կամաց կամաց  :Smile:  Բայց դե դու ավելի լավ կիմանաս:

----------

terev (06.09.2010), Շինարար (06.09.2010)

----------


## vorogait

Իհարկե ինչ որ չափով հետևանքը կանխատեսելով ես խուսափել եմ խնդրի ուղիղ քննարկումից: Ուղակի նման քննարկումները միշտ էլ իմ սրտով չեն եղել: Երբ տեսնում ես, որ նժարի մի կողմում հայրդ է, մայրդ է, և մյուս հարազատները, որ աչքերից զգում ես թե ինչ են ուզում /հայրս նույնիսկ ասում է ամոթ է, ուրեմն մորդ անունը չդնես գնաս ուրիշի անուն դնես/  իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ կինդ է, որ խնդրում է տրամագծորեն հակառակն անել, ակամայից մոլորվում ես: Խնդիրն էլ նմանվում է մեկ անհայտով երկու հավասարում լուծելուն: 
Ամեն դեպքում մկրտելու և 2-րդ անուն դնելը մնում է քիչ թե շատ ռեալ տարբերակ երկու կողմին հանգստացնելու համար:

----------


## Agni

Կարդում եմ ու միևնույն է զարմանում եմ... հա իսկապես անունը շատ կարևոր դեր ունի, որը պետք է տվյալ մարդուն համապատասխան լինի և ինքը իրեն բավարարված զգա… Բայց ավելի շատ զարմանում եմ, որ դուք հասկանալով դա՝ մեկ ամիս ուշացրել եք:Իսկ Դուք և Ձեր կինը չե՞ք կարծում, որ էսպես կոմպրոմիսի չգալով, երեխային էլ ավելի տրավմա եք հասցնում…
Անուն տալով ,կարծես, երեխային տալիս ենք որոշակի դեր, անհատականություն և մյուսներից տարբերվելու միջոց… իսկ ինչքանով  ճիշտ այսքան ուշացնելը...

----------

Չամիչ (06.09.2010)

----------


## vorogait

Հարգելի ժողովուրդ իսկ զրուցակիցներից ով էր մասնագիտությամբ հոգեբան? Միայն խնդրում եմ անկեղծ պատասխանել: Չգիտես ինչու, ինձ թվում է, որ հոգեբանն այս հարցին այլ կերպ կպատասխաներ: Նրանք այլ աչքերով են նայում իրականությանը:

----------


## VisTolog

> Իհարկե ինչ որ չափով հետևանքը կանխատեսելով ես խուսափել եմ խնդրի ուղիղ քննարկումից: Ուղակի նման քննարկումները միշտ էլ իմ սրտով չեն եղել: Երբ տեսնում ես, որ նժարի մի կողմում հայրդ է, մայրդ է, և մյուս հարազատները, որ աչքերից զգում ես թե ինչ են ուզում /հայրս նույնիսկ ասում է ամոթ է, ուրեմն մորդ անունը չդնես գնաս ուրիշի անուն դնես/  իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ կինդ է, որ խնդրում է տրամագծորեն հակառակն անել, ակամայից մոլորվում ես: Խնդիրն էլ նմանվում է մեկ անհայտով երկու հավասարում լուծելուն: 
> Ամեն դեպքում մկրտելու և 2-րդ անուն դնելը մնում է քիչ թե շատ ռեալ տարբերակ երկու կողմին հանգստացնելու համար:


 Դե եթե քո հայրը պետքա իր թոռանով հիշի իր կնոջը…

Դու ու կինդ եք մեծացնելու երեխային, ոչ թե հայրդ կամ ձեր բարեկամներն ու հարևանները:

----------

Apsara (14.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010)

----------


## vorogait

Չէ ուշացումը քողարկելու ևս մեկ իրական պատճառ էլ կա: Կինս դեռ չի ապաքինվել: Եվ նրա ներկայությունը զագսում պարտադիր է:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Դեկադա ջան ես չեմ հայկականացնում, պարզապես մեր հայկական իրականության մեջ դա առկա է, ու գնալով խորը արամտներ է գցում: Չեմ ասում, որ մնացած այլ ազգերում սկեսուրի համար աղոթում են: Օրինակ շատերին կթվա արտասահմանում այլ ձև է, նույսիկ կատվի տեղ չեն անցնում տղու ծնողները: Կասեմ ավելին՝ մեծամասնությունը սեփական մորից ավելի հարգալից են սկեսրոջ կատմամբ: Իսկ դա առաջին հերթին այստեղի տղամարդկանց հաստատակամությունից է գալիս: Տարօրինակ կթվա, բայց այստեղ ավելի ծայրահեղ պահպանողական են, եթե հարցը վերաբերվում է ընտքնիքին: Ասելիքս այն է , որ եթե որոշում կայացվել է, որ պետք է լինի այն ինչ մեր հարգելի Որոգայթը նախապես պլանաովրել է, ուրեմն մինչև վերջ պետք է գնա: Հավատացեք, հետագայում կնոջ մոտ ավելի հիասթափություն է լինում, երբ այսպիսի հարցերում զիջում է տղամարդը: Կամ նախապես պետք է հաշվի առնել կողակցիդ բնավորությունը ու առաջարկություն չդնել քննարկման, կամ եթե որոշվել է այդպես, պետք ա անխտիր ու առանց ավելորդ քննարկման իրականացվի: Չգիտեմ, ըստ իս ցանկացած կին սիրում է երբ տղամարդը մինչև վերջ կայուն է մնում, ու չի տատանվում: հավատացեք Ձեզ այդկեպր ավելի կսիրեն, միգուցե այսկերպ կնոջ կողմից ենթագիտակցորեն փորձության առաջ եք բախվում: 

Թերևս այսքանը:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Սկզբում ուզում էր  Մանե դներ, հետո ասեց, չէ սրբի անուն եմ դնելու, ասեց Մարիա կդնեմ:


 Մանե դրեք  :Jpit: : Մամայիս անունն Անուշ ա, ինքն իմը Մանե ա դրել  :Jpit: ))




> Չգիտես կողքից կնոջ ուղեղը ով ինչա լցնում:


 Չեմ հասկանում` կինը չի կարո՞ղ ինքնուրույն մտածել, որ անընդհատ ասում եք՝ ուղեղը չգիտեմինչով են լցնում կողքից: Կարող ա շատ կարծիքներ ա լսել համ ծնողներից, համ ընկերներից, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ որոշումն ինքը չի կայացնում, ուղղակի ընտրում ա էն տարբերակը, որն ավելի հարմար ա գտնում  :Smile: : Կարծում եմ՝ էս դեպքում իսկապես մոր հիվանդությունն ա պատճառը: Պետք չի ստիպել:

----------


## Firegirl777

Իմ փոքրիկի անունը  որոշված էր դեռ երբ նա 5 ամսական իմ փորիկում էր, որոշվեց լրիվ պատահական, քանի որ սկզբից աղջիկ էինք սպասում որ կլինի, բայց պարզվեց տղա է. հարցը շուտ որոշվեց, քանի որ ես գտա որ եթե ամուսինն ասում է էլ վիճելն անիմաստ է, ես դեռ քանի տարի առաջ որոշել էի, որ երբ տղա ու աղջիկ ունենամ, տղայի անունը դնեմ Հայկ աղջկանը Անուշ, քանի որ իմ անունն էլ Հայկանուշ է, հետաքրքիր կստացվեր, սակայն երբ ամուսինս որոշեց Միխայիլ դնել, դեմ չկանգնեցի, ի դեպ աղջկա անունն էլ է որոշված Դաշա, դեմ չեմ.

----------


## VisTolog

> Իմ փոքրիկի անունը  որոշված էր դեռ երբ նա 5 ամսական իմ փորիկում էր, որոշվեց լրիվ պատահական, քանի որ սկզբից աղջիկ էինք սպասում որ կլինի, բայց պարզվեց տղա է. հարցը շուտ որոշվեց, քանի որ ես գտա որ եթե ամուսինն ասում է էլ վիճելն անիմաստ է, ես դեռ քանի տարի առաջ որոշել էի, որ երբ տղա ու աղջիկ ունենամ, տղայի անունը դնեմ Հայկ աղջկանը Անուշ, քանի որ իմ անունն էլ Հայկանուշ է, հետաքրքիր կստացվեր, սակայն երբ ամուսինս որոշեց Միխայիլ դնել, դեմ չկանգնեցի, ի դեպ աղջկա անունն էլ է որոշված Դաշա, դեմ չեմ.


 Ռուսական ընտանի՞ք է: :Think:

----------


## ministr

> Չէ ուշացումը քողարկելու ևս մեկ իրական պատճառ էլ կա: Կինս դեռ չի ապաքինվել: Եվ նրա ներկայությունը զագսում պարտադիր է:


Ովա ասում պարտադիրա? Գնում ես ծննդականը հանում ես...

----------

Askalaf (07.09.2010), ՆանՍ (08.09.2010)

----------


## Firegirl777

> Ռուսական ընտանի՞ք է:


կիսա ռուսական, կիսա վրացական, կիսա լեհական, կիսա ուկրիանական, մի խոսքով շատ լինի քիչ չլինի

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:09 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:08 ----------




> Չէ ուշացումը քողարկելու ևս մեկ իրական պատճառ էլ կա: Կինս դեռ չի ապաքինվել: Եվ նրա ներկայությունը զագսում պարտադիր է:


Սուտ է, ինձ դուրս չեն գրել, մինչև ծննդկանաը չի բերել ամուսնյակս, այնպես որ ծննդական հանելուն ես ներկա չեմ գտնվել

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հետաքրքիր մարդիկ եք։ Զարմանալի է, որ կարծես ընդհանրապես չդիտարկվեց էն տարբերակը, որ գուցե կինն ուղղակի չի սիրում Անուշ անունը՝ առանց որևէ նախապատմության կամ էդ անունը կրող մարդու կամ մարդկանց նկատմամբ ունեցած վերաբերմունքից։ Ի վերջո, կան անուններ, որ մեզ ուղղակի դուր չեն գալիս հնչողությամբ ու վերջ՝ առանց որևէ հատուկ պատճառի։ Հատկապես եթե vorogait–ն ասում է, որ իր կինը սկեսրոջ հետ խնդիրներ չունի (թեև, իհարկե, ակնհայտ խնդիրներ չունենալը դեռևս չի նշանակում մարդուն սիրել կամ լավ վերաբերվել)։ Հիմա եթե էդ մարդուն էդ անունը դուր չի գալիս, ինչի՞ իր երեխայի անունը իր չսիրած անունից լինի, ամեն դեպքում կարելի է համատեղ ուժերով ընտրել էնպիսի անուն, որը երկուսիդ էլ դուր կգա, իսկ մայրիկի նկատմամբ սերն ու հարգանքը, ինչպես Արիադնան նկատեց, անուն դնելով չի որոշվում, կարծում եմ՝ vorogait–ի մայրը դա կգիտակցի ու նման կերպ չի մեկնաբանի։ Համենայնդեպս, չեմ կարծում, թե մայրն ավելի երջանիկ կլինի, եթե իր անունը դնեն, բայց իր որդու ընտանիքում դրա պատճառով տհաճ իրավիճակ ստեղծվի։
Նաև բոլորովին կարիք չկա նմանատիպ հարցերը սկզբունքային հարցի վերածելու։ Պետք է հաշվի առնել, որ ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան, քան ամեն գնով սեփական խոսքն առաջ տանելն ու սկզբնական ասածից հետ չկանգնելը։




> Իհարկե ինչ որ չափով հետևանքը կանխատեսելով ես խուսափել եմ խնդրի ուղիղ քննարկումից: Ուղակի նման քննարկումները միշտ էլ իմ սրտով չեն եղել: Երբ տեսնում ես, որ նժարի մի կողմում հայրդ է, մայրդ է, և մյուս հարազատները, որ աչքերից զգում ես թե ինչ են ուզում /հայրս նույնիսկ ասում է ամոթ է, ուրեմն մորդ անունը չդնես գնաս ուրիշի անուն դնես/  իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ կինդ է, որ խնդրում է տրամագծորեն հակառակն անել, ակամայից մոլորվում ես: Խնդիրն էլ նմանվում է մեկ անհայտով երկու հավասարում լուծելուն: 
> Ամեն դեպքում մկրտելու և 2-րդ անուն դնելը մնում է քիչ թե շատ ռեալ տարբերակ երկու կողմին հանգստացնելու համար:


vorogait, իմ կարծիքով, ցանկացած դեպքում կնոջ հետ հնարավորինս հանգամանալից քննարկելն ու ամեն ինչ պարզելը լավագույն լուծումն է։ Ինչու՞ եք խուսափում քննարկումներից։ Կոնֆլիկտային իրավիճակներն իրենք իրենց չեն լուծվում դրանց մասին չբարձրաձայնելուց, եթե իսկապես Ձեր կնոջ ներսում ինչ–որ անհանգստություն, խնդիր կա, որի մասին չգիտեք կամ ընդամենը կասկածում եք, ապա ինչու՞ անկեղծ չխոսել հետը, չփորձել պարզել՝ ինչն ինչոց է։ Կարծում եմ՝ եթե հանգիստ, փոխըմբռնման տրամադրված ձևով փորձեք խոսակցություն բացել էդ թեմայով, նա միայն ուրախ կլինի ամեն ինչ պարզաբանելու, իր ներսում եղածը դատարկելու, ու միասին ավելի ճիշտ ու երկու կողմերին էլ ձեռնտու որոշում կկայացնեք  :Wink: ։




> Դեկադա ջան ես չեմ հայկականացնում, պարզապես մեր հայկական իրականության մեջ դա առկա է, ու գնալով խորը արամտներ է գցում: Չեմ ասում, որ մնացած այլ ազգերում սկեսուրի համար աղոթում են: Օրինակ շատերին կթվա արտասահմանում այլ ձև է, նույսիկ կատվի տեղ չեն անցնում տղու ծնողները: Կասեմ ավելին՝ մեծամասնությունը սեփական մորից ավելի հարգալից են սկեսրոջ կատմամբ: Իսկ դա առաջին հերթին այստեղի տղամարդկանց հաստատակամությունից է գալիս: Տարօրինակ կթվա, բայց այստեղ ավելի ծայրահեղ պահպանողական են, եթե հարցը վերաբերվում է ընտքնիքին: Ասելիքս այն է , որ եթե որոշում կայացվել է, որ պետք է լինի այն ինչ մեր հարգելի Որոգայթը նախապես պլանաովրել է, ուրեմն մինչև վերջ պետք է գնա: Հավատացեք, հետագայում կնոջ մոտ ավելի հիասթափություն է լինում, երբ այսպիսի հարցերում զիջում է տղամարդը: Կամ նախապես պետք է հաշվի առնել կողակցիդ բնավորությունը ու առաջարկություն չդնել քննարկման, կամ եթե որոշվել է այդպես, պետք ա անխտիր ու առանց ավելորդ քննարկման իրականացվի: Չգիտեմ, ըստ իս ցանկացած կին սիրում է երբ տղամարդը մինչև վերջ կայուն է մնում, ու չի տատանվում: հավատացեք Ձեզ այդկեպր ավելի կսիրեն, միգուցե այսկերպ կնոջ կողմից ենթագիտակցորեն փորձության առաջ եք բախվում: 
> 
> Թերևս այսքանը:


Ռաֆ ջան, թույլ տուր չհամաձայնել. հաստատ ցանկացած կին չի, որ սիրում է, երբ տղամարդն ամեն գնով ու ցանկացած դեպքում իր ասածն է պնդում ու առաջ տանում՝ անտեսելով կնոջ ցանկությունն ու կարծիքը։ Ես ինքս մի օր անգամ չէի ապրի էնպիսի տղամարդու հետ, ում համար իր ամեն ասածն առաջ տանելն ավելի կարևոր է, քան իմ կարծիքը ու էն, թե ես ոնց կզգամ ինձ իր այս կամ այն որոշումն իրագործելուց։ Իմ խորին համոզմամբ, հենց փոխզիջումն ու փոխըմբռնումն են փոխադարձ հարգանք ապահովում, ոչ թե դիմացինի կամքին բռնանալով սեփական որոշումներն իրականացնելը՝ թե՛ տղամարդու, թե՛ կնոջ դեպքում։ Ու համարյա համոզված եմ, որ կանանց մեծ մասն էլ էսպես է մտածում։

----------

Apsara (14.09.2010), murmushka (07.09.2010), Sophie (07.09.2010), VisTolog (06.09.2010), Աթեիստ (06.09.2010), Դեկադա (06.09.2010), ՆանՍ (08.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (07.09.2010)

----------


## Lianik

Մկրտության ժամանակ նոր անուն են տալիս, ոչ թե փոխում... այսինքն մարդ մի անգամ ծնվում է մորից, հետո մայր եկեղեցուց...
այցելիր qahana.am կայքը... քո հարցերի պատասխանը կարող ես գտնել այնտեղ...

իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է անվանը, գուցե կինդ վախենում է, որ երեխային չի կարողանա անունով կանչել...
օրինակ եղբորս անունն էլ պապիկի անունն է ու իսկապես մի տան մեջ 2 մարդ մի անունով դժվար է,արդեն սովորել ենք, բայց երբ եղբայրս փոքր էր մանկապարտեզում հրաժարվել էր իր անունից` ասելով դա պապիիս անունն է, իմը ...իկ է...
մեկ այլ տարբերակ էլ կա, կարող եք անուշ վանկը պարունակող որևէ այլ անուն դնել...

----------

Firegirl777 (06.09.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Որ գրում էի, միաժամանակ մտածում էի, որ հեսա ուլտրածայրահեղ չեչենի պիտակ կստանամ, կամ էլ բռնակալ մաչոի: Թերևս միտքս ոչ բոլորն են ճիշտ հասկացել: Ասածս այն է, որ եթե մեկը որոշում է կայացնում, նախապես պետք է հաշվի առնի դիմացինի բոլոր հատկանիշները, հատկապես ընտանեկան շրջանակներում, արդյո՞ք նա կհամաձայնվի, թե կընդվզի՝ սուրը թափահարելով իր գլխավերևում: Մեկ ես, օրինակ՝  կարողանում եմ տեսնել հետագա ռեակցիան, ու մինչև 10 չեմ ձևում, մեկը չեմ կտրում: 
Մի կոպիտ օրինակ բերեմ այլ բնագավառից: Եթե քնեմ-արթնանամ ու ցանկանամ որ «շեֆս» բարձրացնի աշխատավարձս, չեմ գնա ու դրա մասին միանգամից ասի իրան ու մերժվելու դեպքում ինձ պատեպատ տամ, սպառնալով, իբր վաղն իսկ դուրս կգամ աշխատանքից: Կամ պետք ա, հաստատ իմանամ, որ առաջարկս չի մերժվի, կամ ել պետք ա պատրաստ լինեմ մինչև վերջ գնալու, առաջարկս բավարար հիմնավորելով նաև ընդհուպ աշխատաքնից դուրս գալու դիմում գրելով:

----------

Ariadna (06.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (07.09.2010)

----------


## vorogait

Կնոջս ներկայությունը պարտադիր չէ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ զույգերը զագսված են: Իսկ մենք դեռ զագսված չենք: Օրենքով ես պետք է գնամ նախ հայրությունը ճանաչեմ ու հետո նոր անուն դնենք:
Ինչ վերաբերվում արտասահմանի օրինակներին, չեմ կիսում նման համեմատությունները մի  պարզ պատճառով` ես ապրում եմ Հայաստանում այն էլ ավանդապաշտ Գյումրիում: Ինձ հետաքրքիր են թե ինչ է կատարվում իմ շրջապատում,  չէ որ ես նրա մի մասնիկն եմ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:40 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:37 ----------

Եթե օրինակ Գերմանիայում լինեի, ապա ոչ մի խնդիր: Օրենքը թույլ է տալիս 2 անուն դնելու: Ես էլ կդնեի 2 անուն, ու կասեի երեխան թող մեծանա ու դրանցից որը ավելի հոգեհարազատ գտնի նա էլ թող ընտրի:

----------


## Lianik

Իսկ կինդ ինչ անուն է ուզում???

----------


## vorogait

Այնպես ինչպես այս թեմայի մասնակիցները չեն կարող գալ մի ընդհանուր հայտարարի, այնպես էլ մեր տանն է: Եթե պատգամավոր լինեի, անպայման այս 2-անունի հարցը կմտցնեի օրակարգ ու մեր տանջված ժողովրդին կազատեի այս պրոբլեմից: :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:47 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:46 ----------

Մանե կամ Մարիա

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Մանեն շատ գեղեցիկ անուն է: Ես էլ որ աղջիկ ունենամ, այդ ուղղությամբ մտածելու եմ: :Love:  Իսկ դուք մեր ակումբի Մանուլին ճանաչու՞մ եք: Այ եթե Մանե դնեք ձեր ճուտիկի անունը, Մանուլի նման գեղեցկուհի կլինի ձեր աղջնակը: :Blush:

----------

Apsara (14.09.2010), Հայկօ (06.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (07.09.2010)

----------


## Lianik

Իսկ տնեցիները լրիվ դեմ են այդ անվանը. ի նկատի ունեմ Մարիան կամ Մանեն... ինձ օրինակ Մարիան դուր եկավ...

ասենք Մանուշն էլ է տարբերակ...բայց եսիմ Մարիան ու Անուշն ավելի դուրեկան են........

----------


## Ariadna

Լրիվ պատկերացնում եմ, թե հիմա ինչ իրավիճակում ես գտնվում. կարդում ես ակումբի գրառումները, վերանում ես դառը իրականությունից, զգում ես, որ իրոք, ոչ մի սարսափելի բան չկա, որ կնոջ հետ միասին որոշեք, գիտակցում ես, որ իրոք, եթե երեխայի մայրը չի հավանում այդ անունը սխալ է ինչ որ սկզբունքներից ելնելով երեխային այդ անունով կոչել, սակայն հետո, փակում ես ակումբը, հեռանում համակարգչից և  պարզվում է, որ ոչինչ չի փոխվել. հարազատներիդ խիստ հայացքները, որոնք լռելյայն հետապնդում են քեզ և կարծես միաբերան նույն բանն են կրկնում՝ ամոթ քեզ, դու տղամարդ չես, եթե մորդ անունը չդնես, ախր քո մայրը ուրիշ մայր է եղել, նա բոլորի նման չէ (նեղանալ չկա, նման դեպքերում բոլորն էդպես են ասում, առանց հասկանալու, որ ցանկացած մարդու համար իր մորից լավը չկա, և բոլոր մայրերն էլ լավն են իրենց տեսակի մեջ), մյուս կողմում կնոջդ արցունքոտ աչքերն են... Մի խոսքով ոչ երանի քեզ։  Ամեն դեպքում որոշումը դու ես կայացնելու։ Աստված տա, որ մայրդ ինքը ասի՝ տղա ջան, էդ էրեխուն անուն դրեք, ես փառք աստծո կենդանի եմ, ու հեչ կարիք չկա իմ անունը դնելու։ Էստեղ խելացի մեծ ա պետք, որն ինքն իր վրա կվերցնի քեզ ազատելու հարցը։ Չունե՞ք բարկամության մեջ նման մեկը, որի հետ ավելի մոտ ես և կարող ես անկեղծորեն խոսել և օգնություն խնդրել։

----------

Askalaf (07.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (07.09.2010)

----------


## BOBO

Աշգանուշ
Արմանուշ
Արշանուշ
Բուրանուշ
Գեղանուշ
Երանուշ
Զարմանուշ
Զովանուշ
Ըղձանուշ
Թուխանուշ
Լիանուշ
Լուսանուշ
Խոսրովանուշ
Ծաղկանուշ
Հայկանուշ
Հրանուշ
Մայրանուշ
Մանուշ(ակ)
Նորանուշ
Պարզանուշ
Պեռճանուշ
Սահանուշ
Սիրանուշ
Սմբատանուշ :LOL: 
Վազգանուշ
Վահանուշ
Վեհանուշ
Ցողանուշ

 :LOL:

----------

Harcaser (06.09.2010), VisTolog (07.09.2010), Հայկօ (06.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մանե կամ Մարիա


 Մանեն էլ լավ անուն ա, ոնց որ Անուշը :Smile:  Մանե դրեք, բայց որդուդ անունը նախօրոք հենց էսօրվանից զգուշացրա, որ քո սրտով ա լինելու :Smile:

----------

Ժունդիայի (06.09.2010)

----------


## masivec

> Ես իմ տան ներսում իմ հարցերը իմ ձևով կլուծեմ, հաստատ չեմ գնա Մալախովի հետ քննարկեմ էդ հարցը


Մալախով PLus-ի :LOL: 



> Չէ Ministr ջան, որ ասեմ կզարմանաս նույնիսկ: Մորս հետ կոնֆլիկտային պահեր համարյա չեն եղել: Այդ առումով նույնիսկ նախանձելի ընտանիք ենք: Մի գուցե մտքում կա, բայց ինձ չի ասում? Չեմ հիշում, թե զրուցակիցներից ով էր, թեմայի մեջ մի տեղ նշել էր, որ տատիկի կրած անհաջողությունները հնարավոր է կապվի փոքրիկի հետ, եթե նույն անունն դնենք: Ես այդպես չեմ մտածում, բայց մի գուցե այդպիսի բան կա, ով գիտե: Մի գուցե կինս էլ է այդպես մտածում: Չգիտեմ ես բան չհասկացա:


Ետ անհաջողությունների հետ կապվածը սուտ բանա, իմ անունս էլ պապուս անունն ա ու ես շատ ուրախ եմ :Wink: Ու ասեմ ետ անհաջողությունների վրով ասեմ որ պապս 30 տարեկան ա մահացել, ուզում եմ ասեմ որ էտի սուտա :Smile: 
Իսկ Չամիչի հետ ընդհանրապես համամիտ չեմ քանզի տենց բան չկա որ մայրը երեխայի անունը զգա, օրինակ իմ ախպոր անունը ես եմ դրել(13 տարի մեծ եմ իրանից :Jpit: ) :Tongue: 

Հա մեկ էլ ասա թե ո՞նց էք դուրս գրել առանց ծննդականի :Think:

----------


## Երկնային

_Չեմ կարծում, որ ճակատագիրը կկրկնի երեխան, եթե տատիկի անունը դրվի… իմ անունը տատիկիս պատվին ա դրվել, ու ես ոչ բնավորությամբ, ոչ առավել ևս ճակատագրով իրա հետքերով չեմ գնացել (մինիմում 16 տարեկանում պետք ա ամուսնանած լինեի ու արդեն մի 2 երեխա ունենայի ): Բայց մի բան կարամ հաստատ ասեմ, չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա անվան հետ կապված, բայց ինձ միշտ թվացել ա, որ իմ կյանքը չեմ ապրում ու երևի զարմանալի չի, որ կողքից մականուն կպավ, ու շատերը սկսեցին էդպես դիմել ու պնդել, որ ավելի ա ինձ սազում… էդ մեկ: 

Երկրորդը՝ համոզված եմ, որ եթե կնոջ սիրտը չի ընդունում էդ անունը, էն աստիճան, որ լաց ա լինում, ուրեմն իրոք պետք չի այդ անունը դնել:  Ու անպայման չի կապրիզ լինի, կամ կիսուրին չսիրի, որ դեմ լինի… մայր ա, ինքը իրա երեխային հաստատ ավելի լավ ա զգում, քան հայրը կամ բոլոր բարեկամները: 

Մի խոսքով իմ կարծիքով, որոշեք սիրուն անուն, որ երկուսիդ դուրն էլ գա:_

----------

Apsara (14.09.2010), Lianik (06.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (07.09.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Տվյալ իրավիճակում երեխայի շահի մասին միակ մտածողը կարծես թե մայրն է:

Հայրը ավելի շատ մտածում է հարազատ մոր մասին, հարազատները սեփական սնափառության մասին: 

Եվ պարտադիր չի, որ կինը սկեսրոջ չսիրի, որ չուզենա իր երեխային նրա անունով կոչել: Մորական տատուս, որի անունը Մարգո էր աշխարհի չափ սիրել եմ, բայց երբեք իմ երեխայի անուն Մարգո չեմ դնի: Եվ հետո ո՞վ ասաց, որ կինը պարտավոր է սկեսրոջը սիրել, կինը ամուսնացել է իր ամուսնու հետ, եւ պարտավոր է նրան սիրել իսկ մյուսների հանդեպ իր սերը ապացուցելու ոչ մի կարիք չունի: Իսկ եթե տղան մատծում է, որ սա՝ մոր նկատմամբ իր սերը ապացուցելու վերջին եւ միակ հնարավորությունն է, ապա այս ամենը բավականին զավեշտալի է դիտվում:

Բոլորը երեխային մոռացել, նստած էգո-էգո են խաղում:

----------


## ministr

Երեխայի շահն ինչ կապ ուներ? Մայրը դեռ ընդհանրապես հայտնի չի, թե ինչի մասինա մտածում:

----------


## Adriano

> Չէ լավ երեխային չեն ատում անվան պատճառով:


Լավ , եթե երեխայի անունը նրբերշիկ լինի կարողա մի լավ չծիծաղաս, ասես բա պանիրը ու լոլիկը ուրա?

----------


## vorogait

Հարցնում են թե ոնց են դուրս գրել առանց ծննդականի: Ես համարյա պատասխանել եմ այդ հարցին:
Մենք դեռ զագսված չենք, ու որպեսզի ես գնաի ու զագսից թուղթ բերեի, կնոջս ներկայությունը պարտադիր էր: Առանց նրա համաձայնության ես հայրությունը չեմ կարող ճանաչել: Իսկ քանի որ ծննդաբերելուց հետո նրան արգելված էր քայլել 2 շաբաթ, ուստի դուրս գրեցին որ ապաքինվի հետո նոր զբաղվի թղթաբանության հարցերով: Կարծում եմ տարօրինակ բան չկա:

----------


## ministr

> Լավ , եթե երեխայի անունը նրբերշիկ լինի կարողա մի լավ չծիծաղաս, ասես բա պանիրը ու լոլիկը ուրա?


Իսկ ստեղ ովա պատրաստվում երեխայի անունը նրբերշիկ դնի? Լրիվ նորմալ անվան մասինա խոսքը: Ու ով որ կծիծաղա էդ անվան վրա հաստատ հոգեկան շեղումներ ունի:

----------


## vorogait

Լիանուշ անունը ես իմ մոտ նշեցի: Տարբերակ է: Մանավանդ որ ես Լիաննա անունը հավանում եմ: Մանուշակն էլ կարծում եմ վատ չէ:

----------


## Չամիչ

Ի՞նչ Լիանուշ եղբայր :Shok:  Նման անուն երբեւէ լսել ե՞ս: Մի գուցե Առատանու՞շ

----------


## Lianik

ճիշտն ասած երբ ցուցակում Լիանուշ անունը նկատեցի, զարմացա... բայց մեծ աշխարհ է... ամեն անուն հնարավոր է..  :Smile: 

հ.գ. իմիջիայլոց իմ անունը Լիանա է, բայց սկզբից ցանկացել են Անուշ դնել` պապայիս տատիկի անունը, իմ պարագայում երկար-բարակ չի քննարկվել, բարեկամները ասել են, որ մյուս թոռնիկը կդնի ու հարցը փակվել է... :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

> Ի՞նչ Լիանուշ եղբայր Նման անուն երբեւէ լսել ե՞ս: Մի գուցե Առատանու՞շ


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Список_армянских_имён

----------


## Չամիչ

Ժողովուրդ ջան, Բոբոն ցուցակը կատակով էր գրել, հումորային ցուցակ էր, գոնե վերջին սմայլիկին ուշադրություն դարձնեիք: 
Հիմա պատկերացնում եմ, թեմայի հեղինակը գնա կնոջը ասի արի Լիանուշ դնենք, կնոջը հաստատ մի բան կպատահի: :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:56 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:54 ----------

Կանալիզացիա անունով մարդ էլ կա, է հետո՞՞՞ եկեք հնարավորինս անհեթեթ անուններ պեղենք ու առաջարկենք:

----------


## BOBO

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, Բոբոն ցուցակը կատակով էր գրել, հումորային ցուցակ էր, գոնե վերջին սմայլիկին ուշադրություն դարձնեիք: 
> Հիմա պատկերացնում եմ, թեմայի հեղինակը գնա կնոջը ասի արի Լիանուշ դնենք, կնոջը հաստատ մի բան կպատահի:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:56 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:54 ----------
> 
> Կանալիզացիա անունով մարդ էլ կա, է հետո՞՞՞ եկեք հնարավորինս անհեթեթ անուններ պեղենք ու առաջարկենք:


էտ սմայլիկները նրա համարա որ ծիծաղալու անուններ կար մեջը, ցուցակը տվի արդեն, ըտեղ լուրջ անուններա

Լիանուշ անունովել լիքը մարդ կա http://elections.am/search.aspx

Կանալիզացիան ու Լիանուշը նույննա? շատել սիրուն անունա Լիանուշը

----------

Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Աշգանուշ
> Արմանուշ
> Արշանուշ
> Բուրանուշ
> Գեղանուշ
> Երանուշ
> Զարմանուշ
> Զովանուշ
> Ըղձանուշ
> ...


Պարսկահայերը ևս երկու շատ սիրուն անուն ունեն՝ Ալենուշ, Միգանու(յ)շ  :Love:

----------

BOBO (07.09.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

*vorogait* միգուցե կինդ էլ գրանցվի այստեղ ու բոլորով միանգամից ժողո՞վ անենք: :Jpit:

----------

Ֆոտոն (07.09.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> *vorogait* միգուցե կինդ էլ գրանցվի այստեղ ու բոլորով միանգամից ժողո՞վ անենք:


Ինչու միայն կինը, մեր դռները բաց են, բոլորով համեցեք  :Jpit:

----------

Apsara (14.09.2010), murmushka (07.09.2010), VisTolog (07.09.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> էտ սմայլիկները նրա համարա որ ծիծաղալու անուններ կար մեջը, ցուցակը տվի արդեն, ըտեղ լուրջ անուններա


Էտ դեպքում գոնե ընտրեիր էն անունները, որոնք լուրջ ես համարում: Թե՞՞ Զարմանուշ, Զովանուշ, Ըղձանուշ, Խոսրովանուշ անունները լուրջ ես համարում եւ ինձ պիտի համոզես, որ այս ցուցակը միանգամայն լրջությամբ ես առաջարկե՞լ, քո առաջարկի լրջության հետ կապված էլ վերջում ուշքից գնացող սմայլ ես դրե՞լ:

Մի խոսքով հարգելի Որոգայթը ինչ ուզում է թող դնի, թեկուզ Թուխանուշ:

Մի բան կարող եմ ասել, երեխան առանձին անձ է, եւ պետք չէ նրա մեջ տեսնել ինչ որ մեկի շարունակությունը: Չնայած եթե այդ գիտակցությունը լիներ, մեկ ամիս շարունակ սեփական քմահաճույքների հետեւից ընկած նրան մոռացության չէիք մատնի:

Էլ չեմ ասում, թե այս իրավիճակում ինչ նվաստացուցիչ վիճակում է կինը, ով անցնելով երեխա լույս աշխարհ բերելու բոլոր կենաց մահու փորձությունների միջով, մի հասարակ զիջման էլ չի արժանանում: Էլ չեեեմ ասում, թե մոր սթրեսային վիճակը ոնց է փոխանցվում երեխային եւ երեխան դեռ նոր լույս աշխարհ մուտք գործած արդեն բախվում է մարդկային հարաբերությունների ամենավատ կողմերին:

Չէ բայց իրոք, Սմբատանուշը լավ անուն ա, եթե ձեր կինը ձեզ սիրում ա պիտի, որ համաձայվի :Smile:

----------


## Sophie

Իմ կարծիքը հայտնեմ, որը կարծում եմ շատ օբյեկտիվ է:
Ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում էստեղ մոլորվելու ու խճճվելու հարցը:
Երեխան ծնվում է 2 անձի՝ ամուսնու և կնոջ համաձայնությամբ: Նա չի կարող ինքնուրույն ծնվել միայն հորից կամ միայն մորից: Հուսով եմ հասկանալի է ,թե ինչ եմ ասում: Հետևաբար երեխայի անունն էլ պետք է ընտրվի համապատասխանաբար 2 կողմերի համաձայնությամբ: Չի կարելի անտեսել մեկի կարծիքը՝ ոչ հոր, ոչ մոր: Եթե մի անուն դուր է գալիս կնոջ, բայց դուր չի գալիս ամուսնուն պետք չէ դնել, նույնը և հակառակը: Չպետք է դա միայն մեկի ցանկությունը լինի: Պետք է ընտրվի այնպիսի անուն, որը 2ին էլ դուր է գալիս: Այս դեպքում կինը համաձայն չէ՝, ուրեմն պետք չէ ստիպել ու հաշվի չառնել: Էստեղ էլ մտածելու բան չկա: Վերջապես ինքն է կրել փոքրիկին 9 ամիս իր վորովայնում, ինքն է անցել այդ դժվարությունների միջով ու դեռ չի ապաքինվել նորմալ... մի խոսքով: Էնպես որ կարծում եմ, եթե ամուսիններից մեկը դեմ է մի անվան, ուրեմն այն պետք չէ դնել: Կապ չունի թե նա տղամարդն է թե կինը : Դրեք այնպիսի անունը, որը 2իդ էլ հարազատ կլինի:



> Իհարկե ինչ որ չափով հետևանքը կանխատեսելով ես խուսափել եմ խնդրի ուղիղ քննարկումից: Ուղակի նման քննարկումները միշտ էլ իմ սրտով չեն եղել: Երբ տեսնում ես, որ նժարի մի կողմում հայրդ է, մայրդ է, և մյուս հարազատները, որ աչքերից զգում ես թե ինչ են ուզում /հայրս նույնիսկ ասում է ամոթ է, *ուրեմն մորդ անունը չդնես գնաս ուրիշի անուն դնես*/  իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ կինդ է, որ խնդրում է տրամագծորեն հակառակն անել, ակամայից մոլորվում ես: Խնդիրն էլ նմանվում է մեկ անհայտով երկու հավասարում լուծելուն: 
> Ամեն դեպքում մկրտելու և 2-րդ անուն դնելը մնում է քիչ թե շատ ռեալ տարբերակ երկու կողմին հանգստացնելու համար:


Ձեր ընտանիքում ակնահյտորեն սխալ ընկալում կա անվան դնելու հետ կապված: Չկա ուրիշի անուն հասկացողություն:  Պարտադիր չի, որ դնես *ինչ որ մեկի անունը* ` անուն որ պատկանում է ինչ որ մեկին: Չկա նման բան` դու ընտրում ես անուն, որը կպատկանի քո երեխային, դա ոչ մեկի անունն էլ չի, ոչ մի ուրիշի կամ հարևանի՝ դա քո հավանած անունն է:

----------

Ariadna (07.09.2010), Աթեիստ (07.09.2010), Ուլուանա (08.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (07.09.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ինչու միայն կինը, մեր դռները բաց են, բոլորով համեցեք


Հա, է՞լի: Համ էլ որ, շատ չէ, մի 3-4 տարի «ոտներս կախ գցենք», երեխան ինքն էլ կգա, միասին կքննարկենք ու ավելի ռացիոնալ կլինի, իրեն դուր եկող տարբերակ կընտրենք :Jpit: :

----------

Ariadna (07.09.2010), BOBO (07.09.2010), murmushka (07.09.2010), Rammstein (08.09.2010), Շինարար (07.09.2010), Ուլուանա (08.09.2010)

----------


## BOBO

> Էտ դեպքում գոնե ընտրեիր էն անունները, որոնք լուրջ ես համարում: Թե՞՞ Զարմանուշ, Զովանուշ, Ըղձանուշ, Խոսրովանուշ անունները լուրջ ես համարում եւ ինձ պիտի համոզես, որ այս ցուցակը միանգամայն լրջությամբ ես առաջարկե՞լ, քո առաջարկի լրջության հետ կապված էլ վերջում ուշքից գնացող սմայլ ես դրե՞լ:
> 
> Մի խոսքով հարգելի Որոգայթը ինչ ուզում է թող դնի, թեկուզ Թուխանուշ:


ես չեմ առաջարկել ուղղակի Անուշով անուններ եմ գրել
մեջը նոռմալ անուններ էլ կային
Սիրանուշ
Լիանուշ
Հրանուշ
Մանուշ

2 հատել հայտնաբերեցի
Դեղանուշ
Ծիրանուշ

----------


## Ambrosine

vorogait, ես ինքս իմ աղջկան Անուշ չեմ կոչի: Ոչ թե վատ անուն է, տգեղ է... ուղղակի ինձ ավելի քիչ է դուր գալիս, քան ասենք՝ Ասպրամը:
Իմ անունն էլ մայրս է շատ սիրել: Ոչ տատիկիս անունն է, ոչ էլ պապիկիս առաջին կնոջ  :Pardon:  Հայրս դեմ չի եղել: Իսկ շատերն էլ ասում են, որ իմ անունը ինձ սազում է:

Իսկ Դուք ի՞նչ եք մտածում: Ձեր երեխան արդեն ծնվել է: Ըստ Ձեզ՝ ո՞ր անունն է ավելի սազական: Դուք էլ Ձեր տարբերակները առաջարկեք, ու երկուսով քննարկեք: Որ համ այնպես չստացվի, որ Ձեր կինը իրեն ճնշված զգա, համ էլ Դուք Ձեզ պարտված զգաք: Շրջապատի կարծիքը մի կողմի վրա դրեք: Մի թողեք, որ հենց սկզբից ձեր ընտանիքի հարցերը բոլորինը դառնան:

----------

Ariadna (07.09.2010), Kita (07.09.2010), Lianik (07.09.2010), Աթեիստ (07.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (07.09.2010), Մանուլ (07.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.09.2010)

----------


## vorogait

Ես արդեն ասել եմ, որ հայ իրականության մեջ հնարավոր չէ շրջապատից մեկուսացած ապրել: Իսկ այս դեպքում շրջապատը իմ ընտանիքն է առաջին հերթին` հայրս, մայրս, քույրս հետո նոր մյուս բարեկամներս ու հարևաններս:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ես արդեն ասել եմ, որ հայ իրականության մեջ հնարավոր չէ շրջապատից մեկուսացած ապրել: Իսկ այս դեպքում շրջապատը իմ ընտանիքն է առաջին հերթին` հայրս, մայրս, քույրս հետո նոր մյուս բարեկամներս ու հարևաններս:


Իսկ գոնե քրոջդ հետ չես կարո՞ղ անկեղծ լինել, որ հասկացնի ծնողներիդ, բացատրի, որ անունով չի որոշվում ոչինչ։

----------


## vorogait

Իմ համար գեղեցիկ մի շարք անուններ կան` Աննա, Մանե, Լիաննա, Նարե, Միլենա և այլն ... բայց խնդիրն այն է, որ դրանցից ոչ մեկը Անուշ չէ: Հարցն այն է, որ կամ դնում եմ մորս անունը կամ ոչ: Եվ կա միջանկյալ 2 կոմպրոմիսային տարբերակ`
1. Մանուշ, Լիանուշ և նմանատիպ անուններ դնելն է: 
2. Երկու անուն դնելը` մեկը ծննդականով, մյուսը մկրտության ժամանակ
Կարծում եմ այլևս ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:25 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:22 ----------

Քույրս էլ է ուզում որ մորս անունը դնենք: Ասում է, այդ ինչպես է, որ աներձակդ իրա տղու անունը դրել է հոր անունը:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իմ համար գեղեցիկ մի շարք անուններ կան` Աննա, Մանե, Լիաննա, Նարե, Միլենա  ...
> Հարցն այն է, որ կամ դնում եմ մորս անունը կամ ոչ:


Սրանք իրար հակասեցին այնքանով, որ օրինակ եթե կինը առաջարկեր ասենք «Փեփրոնե», դա կլիներ տարբերակ, երբ համ «Անուշ» չի, համ էլ դուրդ չի գալիս:
Իսկ այս դեպքում դու ունես հավանած անունները, որոնցից գոնե մեկը կնոջդ դուրը կգա (գրեթե համոզված եմ):

Ստացվում է որ «կամ դնում եմ մորս անունը կամ ոչ»-ը բարեկամների համար է, իսկ թե ինչքանով նրանք բարոյական իրավունք ունեն ձեր երեխային անվանելու գործում, արդեն բազմիցս նշվել է այս թեմայում:

----------

Kita (07.09.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Իմ համար գեղեցիկ մի շարք անուններ կան` Աննա, Մանե, Լիաննա, Նարե, Միլենա և այլն ... բայց խնդիրն այն է, որ դրանցից ոչ մեկը Անուշ չէ: Հարցն այն է, որ կամ դնում եմ մորս անունը կամ ոչ: Եվ կա միջանկյալ 2 կոմպրոմիսային տարբերակ`
> 1. Մանուշ, Լիանուշ և նմանատիպ անուններ դնելն է: 
> 2. Երկու անուն դնելը` մեկը ծննդականով, մյուսը մկրտության ժամանակ
> Կարծում եմ այլևս ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:25 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:22 ----------
> 
> *Քույրս էլ է ուզում որ մորս անունը դնենք: Ասում է, այդ ինչպես է, որ աներձակդ իրա տղու անունը դրել է հոր անունը*:



Տեր աստված, ինչքան շատ եք ուրիշներով ապրում...

----------

Apsara (14.09.2010), Kita (07.09.2010), murmushka (08.09.2010), Rammstein (08.09.2010), Աթեիստ (07.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010), Նարե (09.09.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իմ համար գեղեցիկ մի շարք անուններ կան` Աննա, Մանե, Լիաննա, Նարե, Միլենա և այլն ... բայց խնդիրն այն է, որ դրանցից ոչ մեկը Անուշ չէ: Հարցն այն է, որ կամ դնում եմ մորս անունը կամ ոչ: Եվ կա միջանկյալ 2 կոմպրոմիսային տարբերակ`
> 1. Մանուշ, Լիանուշ և նմանատիպ անուններ դնելն է: 
> 2. Երկու անուն դնելը` մեկը ծննդականով, մյուսը մկրտության ժամանակ
> Կարծում եմ այլևս ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:25 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:22 ----------
> 
> Քույրս էլ է ուզում որ մորս անունը դնենք: Ասում է, այդ ինչպես է, որ աներձակդ իրա տղու անունը դրել է հոր անունը:


Հետաքրքիր մարդ եք, vorogait  :Smile:  Փաստորեն, Ձեզ էլ Անուշ տարբերակը շատ չի դուր գալիս: Բա էլ խնդիրն ինչու՞մ է: Շրջապա՞տը: Հիմիկվանից Ձեր շրջապատին ցույց տվեք իր տեղը: Էլի եմ ասում՝ թույլ մի տվեք, որ Ձեր երիտասարդ ընտանիքի գործերին խառնվեն: Հիմա երեխայի անուն ընտրելուց են իրենց ուզածին հասնելու, հետո երեխայի կրթվելու, հետո ամուսնանալու... գուցե սկսեն խառնվել Ձեր ու Ձեր կնոջ փոխհարաբերություններին: Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ հայ իրականությունը, բայց մենք ենք ստեղծում այն: Եկեք մեր շուրջը ձևավորենք մեզ ձեռնտու մթնոլորտ: Իսկ Ձեր քրոջը ասեք, որ դա աներձագի գործն է, դա Ձեզ հետ կապ չունի, ուրիշների արածները չափանիշ չեն: Կարճ ասած՝ կուլ մի գնացեք, Դուք և Ձեր կինը որոշեք: Այ օրինակ շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե Ձեր մայրը ինչ է ասում այս խնդրի շուրջ:

----------

Ariadna (07.09.2010), Kita (07.09.2010), Դեկադա (07.09.2010), Երկնային (08.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010), Չամիչ (07.09.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

*vorogait* ջան, տատուդ անունը ի՞նչ ա:

----------

Ariadna (07.09.2010), Kita (07.09.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հարցն այն է, որ կամ դնում եմ մորս անունը կամ ոչ: Եվ կա միջանկյալ 2 կոմպրոմիսային տարբերակ`
> 1. Մանուշ, Լիանուշ և նմանատիպ անուններ դնելն է: 
> 2. Երկու անուն դնելը` մեկը ծննդականով, մյուսը մկրտության ժամանակ
> Կարծում եմ այլևս ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:25 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:22 ----------
> 
> Քույրս էլ է ուզում որ մորս անունը դնենք: Ասում է, այդ ինչպես է, որ աներձակդ իրա տղու անունը դրել է հոր անունը:


Կամ դնում եք Ձեր մոր անունը կամ անուն չե՞ք դնում :Shok: 
Հասկանալի է, ենթագիտակցորեն վախենում եք մայր կորցնել, այդ կերպ փորձում եք վերգտնել ձեր մորը, ընդմիշտ պահել ձեր կողքին, բայց հասկացեք, որ կյանքը ավելի բարդ է եվ մի օր պետք է մեծանալ եւ գիտակցել, որ բոլորս էլ վաղ թե ուշ ընդմիշտ հարժեշտ ենք տալու մեր ծնողներին:

Մի փոքր թեթեւ նայեք իրավիճակին եւ ի վերջո տղամարդուն վայել հաստատակամություն ցուցաբերեք կանգնելով ձեր կնոջ կողքին այլ ոչ թե կուլ գնալով շրջապատի կարծիքին:

----------


## Մանուլ

> 1. Մանուշ, Լիանուշ և նմանատիպ անուններ դնելն է:


 Իսկ այս տարբերակի մասին Ձեր կնոջն ասե՞լ եք: Կարծում եմ, որ այնքան էլ դուր չի գա: Հարազատներն էլ դժգոհ կմնան. ամեն դեպքում Ձեր մոր անունը չէ:

----------


## BOBO

Անուշիկ դրեք անունը
Անուշն ու Անուշիկը տարբեր են :Jpit:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Իսկ այս տարբերակի մասին Ձեր կնոջն ասե՞լ եք: Կարծում եմ, որ այնքան էլ դուր չի գա: Հարազատներն էլ դժգոհ կմնան. ամեն դեպքում Ձեր մոր անունը չէ:


 Նենց որ՝ ավելի լավ ա նենց անուն դնեք, որ համ Ձեզ դուր կգա, համ Ձեր կնոջը, համ էլ երեխան հետո չի դժգոհի  :Smile: :

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Հենց նույն Հայաստանում ու նույն ավանդապաշտ Գյումրիում մի ընտանիք դիտեմ, ուր երեք որդիների վեց տղաներից ոչ մեկը պապիկի անունը չի կրում: Պապիկի անունը Հենրիկ է, հաստատ վատ անուն չի, բայց տղաները իրենց որդիներին կոչել են Վահագն, Հայկ, Մհեր, Վահե, Արամ և Գոռ… Միակ աղջիկ թոռնիկը ևս տատիկի անունը չի կրում: Ու ոչ տատիկ-պապիկն են նեղացել, ոչ էլ շրջապատում են որևէ բան ասել: Հապա թող մեկը համարձակվի ասել, թե որդիները ծնողներին չեն հարգում կամ պակաս են սիրում  :Angry2: 
Ամոթ է, ժողովուրդ: Ծնողի անունը երեխային տալու մեջ որևէ վատ բան չկա, բայց միայն այն դեպքում, երբ երեխայի ծնող*ներ*ը համակարծիք են այդ հարցում: Իմ անունը տատիկիս անունը չէ, և ես անչափ շնորհակալ եմ մայրիկիս, որ նա պնդել է, որ իմ անունը Լիլիթ լինի, ոչ թե Ամալյա, իսկ հայրս չի ընդդիմացել…

----------

Apsara (14.09.2010), Ariadna (07.09.2010), Աթեիստ (08.09.2010), Մանուլ (07.09.2010), Շինարար (07.09.2010), Չամիչ (07.09.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Vorogait, վերջը չդիմացա, ես էլ ասեմ կարծիքս: Բարեկամ, նախ և առաջ հիշիր, որ, եթե բոլոր ընտանեկան հարցերդ լուծես ընդլայնված բարեկամական կազմով, միշտ էս օրին ես լինելու, հազար ներողություն, «էս օրին» ասելով նկատի ունեմ զուտ էս հարցով անորոշ վիճակդ: Քո երեխայի անունը միայն քո ու կնոջդ որոշելիքն է: Ես էլ եմ երեխա սպասում ու դեռ անուն չենք որոշել, ու հարազատ հայրս, որն՝ ավելորդ եմ համարում նշել, որ գլխիս վրա տեղ ունի, դեռ ոչ մի անգամ չի էլ հարցրել, թե ինչ ենք մտածում դնել անունը: Հիմա թե ինչ կդնես, քո որոշելիքն է ու վերջնական որոշողն ու պատասխանատուն (իմ կարծիքով) դու ես, բայց բարեկամ-հարևան ու նույնիսկ հարազատ ծնողներդ խառնվելու իրավունք չունեն: Ամեն մարդ թող իրա երեխաների անունները որոշի: Իրականում եսիմ ինչ հարց չի, հաստատ աղջկադ 16 ամյակին ժպիտով եք հիշելու էս պատմությունները, բայց թողնել, որ ընտանեկան  հարցերը քննարկման առարկա դառնան ազգականների համար,  շատ վտանգավոր է իմ կարծիքով:

----------

Apsara (14.09.2010), Ariadna (07.09.2010), Kita (07.09.2010), murmushka (08.09.2010), Rammstein (08.09.2010), Աթեիստ (08.09.2010), Երկնային (08.09.2010), Ուլուանա (08.09.2010), Չամիչ (07.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.09.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Մեր բարեկամներից մեկը նույն ձեր վիճակում էր գտնվում, մոր անունն էլ Մաքրուհի էր։ Աղջիկը երբ ծնվեց,հարցրինք ինչ է դրել անունը, խեղճ–խեղճ ասեց՝ Մաքրուհի։ Ու բոլորս էդ էինք մտածում, որ մաքրուհին ինքը պետք է թույլ չտար։ Արդյունքում երեխային Մարիշ էին ասում, երբեք էդպես էլ Մաքրուհի չասեցին, հիմա էլ ամեն տեղ Մարիա է գրվում, ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ, անձնագրով փոխել է թե չէ, բայց բոլոր սոց ցանցերում Մարիա ա, անգամ վերջերս թերթում ինչ որ բան էր գրված իր մասին, էլի որպես Մարիա։ Կարծում եմ դա շատ ավելի վատ է տատի համար, քան եթե ի սկզբանե չդնեին իր անունը։ Նույնն էլ Լիանուշ, Հայկանուշ տարբերակներն են, նախ իրականում բարեհունչ չեն, ամեն դեպքում ինձ համար Անուշը շատ ավելի լավ է, երկրորդ՝   ձեռ առնելու պես է լինում Անուշ տատիկին, կամ դնում ես Անուշ, կամ չես դնում, ոչ թե դնում Լիանուշ, ասում մամ ջան, քո անունն ա։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:15 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:12 ----------




> Իրականում եսիմ ինչ հարց չի, հաստատ աղջկադ 16 ամյակին ժպիտով եք հիշելու էս պատմությունները, բայց թողնել, որ ընտանեկան  հարցերը քննարկման առարկա դառնան ազգականների համար,  շատ վտանգավոր է իմ կարծիքով:


Հա, էս թեման էլ պրինտ արա, պահի, աղջկադ 16 ամյակին կնվիրես, պատկերացնում ե՞ս ինչքան կուրախանա  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (14.09.2010), murmushka (08.09.2010), Ձայնալար (07.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2010), Ուլուանա (08.09.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Իմ մորաքույրը երբ իմացավ, որ թոռնիկին որոշել են իր անունով կոչել անչափ նյարդայնացավ: Անչափ դեմ էր, մինչեւ վերջին վարկյանը որդուն համոզում էր, որ այդ կարգի պահպանողական քայլերին վերջ տա: Բայց եղբայրս ի վերջ իր ասածը արեց, հատկապես, որ կինն էլ դեմ չէր Ալինա անվանը:

----------


## Շինարար

> տղաները իրենց որդիներին կոչել են Վահագն, Հայկ, Մհեր, Վահե, Արամ և Գոռ…


Ինչ լավ անուններ են դրել :Love:  Կներեք թեմայից դուրս գրառման համար:

----------

Ձայնալար (08.09.2010), Մանուլ (08.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2010)

----------


## Lianik

Ըստ իս հարցն ավելի է բարդացել, քանի որ արդեն մի ամիս անցել է... մոտենում եք 40 օրվան.... եթե հենց սկզբից դնեիք ձեր ուզածը, մի երկու փնթփնթոց ու... կմոռանային...իսկ հիմա..քննարկումներից հետո  :Shok: 


Հարգելի vorogait , իսկ քրոջդ անունը  տատիկի անու?նն է.....ինձ համար զարմանալի է, որ գոնե նա ձեր կողքին չէ կանգնած :Think:

----------


## beatrise

Ոնց հասկացա, դեռ անուն չեք ընտրել... Հայոց հարցը սարքեցիք. այս հունով որ գնա, վերջում բալիկը կմեծանա ու ինքն էլ իրեն անուն կընտրի։  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (08.09.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ոնց հասկացա, դեռ անուն չեք ընտրել... Հայոց հարցը սարքեցիք. այս հունով որ գնա, վերջում բալիկը կմեծանա ու ինքն էլ իրեն անուն կընտրի։.


Ու ճիշտ էլ կանի  :Tongue:  Երեխան բոլորից խելացի է դուրս գալու  :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:57 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:55 ----------




> Ինչ լավ անուններ են դրել Կներեք թեմայից դուրս գրառման համար:


Էս էլ է թեմայից դուրս  :Blush: 
Աղջկա անունն էլ Տաթևիկ։ 
Առաջին երեքը եղբայրներ են. նրանց հայրը ամուսնանալիս 7 անուն է գրել ծոցատետրում, որ ամեն ծնված երեխային մեկը դնի, բայց 3-ն են ունեցել։ Ու էդ անունների մեջ աղջկա անուն չի եղել  :Sad:

----------

Շինարար (08.09.2010)

----------


## erexa

Հարգելի որոգայթ եթե ես լինեի ձեր տեղը այս պարագայում երեխայի անունը կդնեի Անուշ, հենց նրա համար որ չգիտեմ թե ինչ կլինի մայրիկիս հետ: Կարծում եմ այդ որոշումը շատ կուրախացնի ձեր մայրիկին և կինդ ժամանակի ընթացքում կհամակերպվի այդ ամենի հետ և չեմ կարծում որ նրա մոտ կառաջանա լուրջ հոգեբանական խնդիրներ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> չգիտեմ թե ինչ կլինի մայրիկիս հետ


Բոլորն էլ գիտեն, թե ինչ է լինում մայրիկների և ընդհանրապես բոլոր մարդկանց հետ: Չգիտեն միայն երբ ու ինչպես:

----------

Apsara (14.09.2010), Kita (08.09.2010), Rammstein (08.09.2010), VisTolog (08.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.09.2010)

----------


## erexa

Իհարկե գիտենք պարզապես ես մեղմ ձևով էի գրել:

----------


## Շինարար

Ռուսական «Մայա սեմյայի» ու հանրայինի Ֆելիքսի ժամանակին վարած շոուներն ա հիշեցնում, երբ մեկը կարող է գալ, «Բարև Ձեզ, իմ անունը Վլադիվոստոկ է, ես իմպոտենտ եմ, իսկ կինս սեքս է պահանջում, ի՞նչ անել» տիպի մի ախմախ հարց տալ, ու գնաց, երկու օրվա մեջ մի տասը էջ քննարկում: :Think:

----------


## vorogait

Եթե անկեղծ ասեմ, ապա կնոջս ընտրած անունները, որպես անուններ ինձ ավելի են դուր գալիս: Ես առարկություն չունեմ թե Մանե թե Մարիա անունների կապակցությամբ: Երկուսն էլ ինձ շատ են դուր գալիս: Եվ ժամանակակից են և գեղեցիկ: Ուղակի մոր նկատմամբ հարգանքից ելնելով եմ ես ուզում Անուշ անունը դնել, մանավանդ որ ինչպես շատերն էլ նշեցին իր մեջ ծաղրական տար չի պարունակում: Բայց շրջապատը իրոք շատ են ճնշում իրենց հայացքներով և խոսքերով, պատկերացնում եք նույնիսկ երբ հայրս իմացավ որ չեմ պատրաստվում Անուշ դնել, հետևյալ խոսքերն ասեց. "Ամոթ է, ցույց տուր մեր հարազատության կամ ընկերների մեջ մեկին, որ իրա ծնողների անունը չի դրել: Սկսեց հերթով թվարկել: Ու իրոք որ նայում եմ այդպես էլ կա":  Մայրս ձայն չի հանում, ասում է ինչ ուզում ես դիր, բայց զգում եմ, որ հոգու խորքում ուզում է, որովհետև դա այն ասելը չէ...
Տեսնում եք, որ այդքան էլ հեշտ բան չէ մենակ դուրս գալ հարազատների դեմ: Եթե բոլորը մի քիչ հոգեբաններ լինեին ու ավելի ժամանակակից իհարկե ես խնդիր չէի ունենա: Բայց այս դեպքում հավատացեք շատ դժվար է: Վաղը մյուս օրը ես գիտեմ սկսելու են այ մեկնաբանություններ տալ:

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե անկեղծ ասեմ, ապա կնոջս ընտրած անունները, որպես անուններ ինձ ավելի են դուր գալիս: Ես առարկություն չունեմ թե Մանե թե Մարիա անունների կապակցությամբ: Երկուսն էլ ինձ շատ են դուր գալիս: Եվ ժամանակակից են և գեղեցիկ: Ուղակի մոր նկատմամբ հարգանքից ելնելով եմ ես ուզում Անուշ անունը դնել, մանավանդ որ ինչպես շատերն էլ նշեցին իր մեջ ծաղրական տար չի պարունակում: Բայց շրջապատը իրոք շատ են ճնշում իրենց հայացքներով և խոսքերով, պատկերացնում եք նույնիսկ երբ հայրս իմացավ որ չեմ պատրաստվում Անուշ դնել, հետևյալ խոսքերն ասեց. "Ամոթ է, ցույց տուր մեր հարազատության կամ ընկերների մեջ մեկին, որ իրա ծնողների անունը չի դրել: Սկսեց հերթով թվարկել: Ու իրոք որ նայում եմ այդպես էլ կա":  Մայրս ձայն չի հանում, ասում է ինչ ուզում ես դիր, բայց զգում եմ, որ հոգու խորքում ուզում է, որովհետև դա այն ասելը չէ...
> Տեսնում եք, որ այդքան էլ հեշտ բան չէ մենակ դուրս գալ հարազատների դեմ: Եթե բոլորը մի քիչ հոգեբաններ լինեին ու ավելի ժամանակակից իհարկե ես խնդիր չէի ունենա: Բայց այս դեպքում հավատացեք շատ դժվար է: Վաղը մյուս օրը ես գիտեմ սկսելու են այ մեկնաբանություններ տալ:


Հաջորդ երեխան էլ եթե տղա լինի, նույն կերպ պետք է պապու անունը դնել առաջարկվի՞
Իսկ էն մյուսը՞… նա էլ պապու պապու կամ տատու տատու անունը՞

Դուք քաղաքում եք ապրում,  թե՞ այն գյուղերում, որտեղ դեռ հին նահապետական օրենքներն են գործում: :Think:

----------


## vorogait

Դրա համար ես վերջնականապես կանգնել եմ երկու անուն ընտրելու տարբերակի վրա: Ինձ հետ երևի շատերը կհամաձայնվեն:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:40 ----------

VisTolog իսկ Ձեզ ինչու է թվում թե Երևանում քիչ են նման պատմությունները ?

----------


## VisTolog

> Դրա համար ես վերջնականապես կանգնել եմ երկու անուն ընտրելու տարբերակի վրա: Ինձ հետ երևի շատերը կհամաձայնվեն:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:40 ----------
> 
> VisTolog իսկ Ձեզ ինչու է թվում թե Երևանում քիչ են նման պատմությունները ?


Քիչ չեն: Իրանք էլ վերջերս գյուղերից են եկած լինում: :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:54 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:52 ----------




> Դրա համար ես վերջնականապես կանգնել եմ երկու անուն ընտրելու տարբերակի վրա: Ինձ հետ երևի շատերը կհամաձայնվեն:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:40 ----------
> 
> VisTolog իսկ Ձեզ ինչու է թվում թե Երևանում քիչ են նման պատմությունները ?


 Ո՞ր երկու անունների:

էնքան էդ Անուշ անունի վրա խոսացիք, որ արդեն վանումա ինձ:

----------


## vorogait

Հարգելի Lianik քրոջս անունը տատիկիս անունը չէ: Լավ հիշացրեցիր գիտես: Դեռ ավելին տատիկս երեք տղա ունի, երեքն էլ իրանց երեխեքից ոչ մեկի անունը մոր անունը չեն դրել:
Չեմ հասկանում թե հայրս հիմա ինչ է ուզում  ինձանից  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Եթե անկեղծ ասեմ, ապա կնոջս ընտրած անունները, որպես անուններ ինձ ավելի են դուր գալիս: Ես առարկություն չունեմ թե Մանե թե Մարիա անունների կապակցությամբ: Երկուսն էլ ինձ շատ են դուր գալիս: Եվ ժամանակակից են և գեղեցիկ: Ուղակի մոր նկատմամբ հարգանքից ելնելով եմ ես ուզում Անուշ անունը դնել, մանավանդ որ ինչպես շատերն էլ նշեցին իր մեջ ծաղրական տար չի պարունակում: Բայց շրջապատը իրոք շատ են ճնշում իրենց հայացքներով և խոսքերով, պատկերացնում եք նույնիսկ երբ հայրս իմացավ որ չեմ պատրաստվում Անուշ դնել, հետևյալ խոսքերն ասեց. "Ամոթ է, ցույց տուր մեր հարազատության կամ ընկերների մեջ մեկին, որ իրա ծնողների անունը չի դրել: Սկսեց հերթով թվարկել: Ու իրոք որ նայում եմ այդպես էլ կա":  Մայրս ձայն չի հանում, ասում է ինչ ուզում ես դիր, բայց զգում եմ, որ հոգու խորքում ուզում է, որովհետև դա այն ասելը չէ...
> Տեսնում եք, որ այդքան էլ հեշտ բան չէ մենակ դուրս գալ հարազատների դեմ: Եթե բոլորը մի քիչ հոգեբաններ լինեին ու ավելի ժամանակակից իհարկե ես խնդիր չէի ունենա: Բայց այս դեպքում հավատացեք շատ դժվար է: Վաղը մյուս օրը ես գիտեմ սկսելու են այ մեկնաբանություններ տալ:


*vorogait*, մեկընդմիշտ պետք է հիշել, որ ամուսնացած մարդու ընտանիքը նախ եւ առաջ կինն ու երեխան են, հետո նոր ծնողները, քույրերը, եղբայրները ու ցանկացած այլ մեկը:
Եթե նույնիսկ ամենաչնչին հարցում ազգականների կարծիքը, որպես մի սուրբ կարծիք պետք է ավելի բարձր դասեք, քան կնոջ կարծիքը, ապա դա չի խոսում ամուր ընտանիքի մասին:
Բան չունեմ ասելու, եթե Ձեր կինը երկու ոտքը մի կոշիկի մեջ դներ ու ասեր, որ երեխայի անունը պետք ա, ասենք, Ուստիան դնել, էդ դեպքում Դուք լրիվ իրավացիորեն կարող էիք չհամաձայնել, բայց տվյալ պարագայում Դուք եք Ձեր երկու ոտքը մի կոշիկի մեջ դրել ու պնդում Ձեր ուզած միակ անունը, դե Ձեր կինն էլ իրավացիորեն կարող ա դեմ լինի:

Ես հասկանում եմ, հայկական ավանդական ընտանիքում կնոջ խոսքը ասնավաննի չի, ու որ բազմաթիվ բարեկամների լսեք, պիտի տենց էլ վարվեք, բայց խորհուրդ եմ տալիս թարգել էդ ավանդապաշտությունը, առավել եւս նկատեցի, որ Դուք էլ բավական լայնախոհ մարդ եք, հակառակ դեպքում վաղուց էիք Ձեր պնդած անունը դրել, առանց կնոջ կարծիքը հաշվի առնելու:  :Wink: 

Մի պահ մոռացեք բոլոր ազգականների մասին (բացի երեխայից) ու Ձեր կնոջ հետ անուն որոշեք: Հետո էդ անունը գրանցեք, Email-ը հաստատեք… լավ, չէ, էս արդեն ուրիշ տեղից էր…  :LOL:  Կարճ ասած` էդքանից հետո նոր հիշեք բարեկամների մասին ու մեկընդմիշտ հիշեք, որ իրանք ձեզ չպիտի թելադրե, երեխայի անունը Դուք ու Ձեր կինը պիտի որոշեք *միասին*:

----------

Ariadna (08.09.2010), Kita (08.09.2010), VisTolog (08.09.2010), Արշակ (08.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (08.09.2010), Մանուլ (08.09.2010), Նարե (09.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.09.2010)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Հարգելի Lianik քրոջս անունը տատիկիս անունը չէ: Լավ հիշացրեցիր գիտես: Դեռ ավելին տատիկս երեք տղա ունի, երեքն էլ իրանց երեխեքից ոչ մեկի անունը մոր անունը չեն դրել:
> Չեմ հասկանում թե հայրս հիմա ինչ է ուզում  ինձանից





> *Ես* և իմ ընտանիքի բոլոր անդամները շատ ենք ցանկանում, որ անունը դնենք Անուշ` մորս անունն է……...


Չհասկացա, հիմա Դո՞ւք թե Ձեր հայրն է ուզում, որ աղջկա անունն Անուշ լինի: 

Հ.Գ. Դուք ինքներդ չեք հասկանում, թե ինչ եք ուզում: Ձեր կինը գոնե հասկանում է: Ու նման պարագայում ճիշտ կլինի նրա ցանկությունը կատարել:

----------


## Lianik

> Հարգելի Lianik քրոջս անունը տատիկիս անունը չէ: Լավ հիշացրեցիր գիտես: Դեռ ավելին տատիկս երեք տղա ունի, երեքն էլ իրանց երեխեքից ոչ մեկի անունը մոր անունը չեն դրել:
> Չեմ հասկանում թե հայրս հիմա ինչ է ուզում  ինձանից


Ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե իմ գրառումներով օգնած լինեմ գոնե  մի փոքր....

մեր ընտանիքում էլ է նմանատիպ խնդիր եղել, հորեղբորս աղջնակի անունն ընտրելիս... ուղղակի մեր պարագայում չգիտեին` ինչ դնել, հարց չկար տատիկի անունի հետ կապված (տատիկս միշտ դեմ է եղել իր անունը թոռնիկին տալուն), երեխան 1 ամսական` ով ոնց պատահի կանչում էր, ավելի շատ հակված էին Մերի, Մարի... :LOL:  :LOL: ., բայց փոքրիկի մայրը չէր ուզում.. :Sad: .վերջն ընտրեցին այդ շրջանում հեռուստանովելի հերոսուհու անունը.... Էլեն...

----------


## Ձայնալար

Որոգայթ ախպեր, կարևորը էս սաղ պատմության գիտե՞ս որն ա, որ վաղը մյուս օր տղուդ չստիպես, որ իրա երեխու մականունը Որոգայթ դնի  :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (08.09.2010), Adriano (08.09.2010), Ambrosine (08.09.2010), Apsara (14.09.2010), Ariadna (08.09.2010), CactuSoul (08.09.2010), Chuk (08.09.2010), Kita (08.09.2010), ministr (08.09.2010), Moonwalker (08.11.2012), murmushka (08.09.2010), Rammstein (09.09.2010), VisTolog (08.09.2010), Գաղթական (08.09.2010), Դեկադա (08.09.2010), Երկնային (08.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (08.09.2010), Հայկօ (08.09.2010), Մանուլ (08.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2010), ՆանՍ (08.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.09.2010)

----------


## vorogait

Լավ եթե մի պահ պատկերացնենք որ մենակ ես եմ ու իմ աղջիկը, ապա մեծ հաճույքով կդնեի մի գեղեցիկ ժամանակակից անուն օրինակ` Աննա, Լիաննա, Մարինե, Կարինե, Մելինե .... և այլն:
Եթե հաշվի եմ առնում հայկական ավանդույթներն ու հարազատներիս խորհուրդը, ապա էլի մեծ հաճույքով դնում եմ Անուշ: 
Եթե այս բոլորին միանում է կինս` երկրորդ տարբերակը բացառելու խնդրանքով, ապա ամեն ինչ խառնվում է իրար.... 
Բայց ես իսկապես խնդրում եմ այս թեման փակել, քանի որ ինչքան որ հնարավոր դեպք կար, արդեն քննարկվել է և ամեն ինչ պարզ է: Ինձ համար հենց սկզբից էլ ակնհայտ էր, որ ինչ անուն էլ դնեմ մի կողմը դժգոհ է մնալու: Սա այն եզակի հարցերի թվին է պատկանում, որ միջանկյալ տարբերակ չունի: Կամ սա է կամ նա:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:39 ----------

Չէ Ձայնալար ջան հաստատ չեմ ստիպի: Հենց այսօրվանից եմ ասել: Ես էլ շատերի նման այն կարծիքին եմ, որ անունով չի որոշվում ծնողի նկատմամբ հարգանքը:

----------

Apsara (14.09.2010), Ձայնալար (08.09.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Լավ եթե մի պահ պատկերացնենք որ մենակ ես եմ ու իմ աղջիկը, ապա մեծ հաճույքով կդնեի մի գեղեցիկ ժամանակակից անուն օրինակ` Աննա, Լիաննա, Մարինե, Կարինե, Մելինե .... և այլն:
> Եթե հաշվի եմ առնում հայկական ավանդույթներն ու հարազատներիս խորհուրդը, ապա էլի մեծ հաճույքով դնում եմ Անուշ: 
> *Եթե այս բոլորին միանում է կինս` երկրորդ տարբերակը բացառելու խնդրանքով, ապա ամեն ինչ խառնվում է իրար....* 
> Բայց ես իսկապես խնդրում եմ այս թեման փակել, քանի որ ինչքան որ հնարավոր դեպք կար, արդեն քննարկվել է և ամեն ինչ պարզ է: Ինձ համար հենց սկզբից էլ ակնհայտ էր, որ ինչ անուն էլ դնեմ մի կողմը դժգոհ է մնալու: Սա այն եզակի հարցերի թվին է պատկանում, որ միջանկյալ տարբերակ չունի: Կամ սա է կամ նա:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:39 ----------
> 
> Չէ Ձայնալար ջան հաստատ չեմ ստիպի: Հենց այսօրվանից եմ ասել: Ես էլ շատերի նման այն կարծիքին եմ, որ անունով չի որոշվում ծնողի նկատմամբ հարգանքը:


չի խառնվում, այլ լինումա 2:1

2 - այլ անուն
1 - Անուշ

Քանի որ ժամանակակիցին ավելի կողմ մարդ կա, ուրեմն թող դա էլ լինի:

----------


## Dayana

Ժող, էդ Մելինե-Միլենա-Էլեն-Նանե_ ծիպա_ժամանկակից անուններից չեք հոգնե՞լ  :Pardon:

----------

Ambrosine (08.09.2010), Annushka (09.09.2010), davidus (08.09.2010), ministr (08.09.2010), VisTolog (08.09.2010), Գաղթական (08.09.2010), Կաթիլ (08.09.2010), Ձայնալար (08.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Հարգելի որոգայթ ջան ձեր խնդիրը իրոք շատ բարդ է, իհարկե դժվար է լինել երկու քարի արանքում: Իմ կարծիքով ակումբցիներովս փորձեցինք ձեզ ուղղորդել ինչ-որ ձևով թեթւացնելով ձեր խնդիրը, եթե ուշադիր նայեք առաջարկվող տարբերակներին ապա կտեսնեք, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ լուծումը ձեզ առաջարկված է:Ես անձամբ կարծում եմ, որ կնոջ կարծիքը հաշվի չառնելը սխալ է, տեսեք ես ձեզ որպես տղամարդ ասում եմ, վերջի վերջո այդ երեխան միայն մի կողմով չի ստացվել: Ինչ վերաբերում է ծնողներին, ապա այստեղ պետք է հասկանալ , որ ծնողի նկատմամաբ հարգանքը անունով չի ձևավորվում, այ ձեր հայրը իմ կարծիքով լինելով հայր պետք է սա հասկանա: Եթե ոչ յուրաքանչյուրը պնդում է իր ուզածը, ապա ով ասաց որ տղամարդիկ իրենք իրենց չպետք է սիրեն, ինքներդ ընտրեք մի նեյտրալ անուն, սակայն մի անուն, որ ոչ մեկի օգտին լինի, ոչ մյուսի, մի անուն որ սրտանց հավանում եք, ով ինչ ցանկանում է թող մտածի:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ժող, էդ Մելինե-Միլենա-Էլեն-Նանե_ ծիպա_ժամանկակից անուններից չեք հոգնե՞լ


Ինչ ուզումա լինի, բայց արդեն ոչ Անուշ: :LOL:  
 :Pardon:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մի բան էլ ասեմ ու պլծ, քանի որ արդեն մթնոլորտը թեժ ա, նենց անուն դիր, որ ոչ կնոջդ սրտով ա, ոչ ծնողներիդ: Լուրջ եմ ասում, եթե ուզում ես իրանք իրարից չնեղանան, նենց արա, որ բոլորը քեզանից նեղանան, մեկա քեզնից նեղանալը երկար չի տևի: 

Սաղ գաղտնիքներս ասեցի, վերջ, ես թռա  :Hi:

----------

Apsara (14.09.2010), Ariadna (08.09.2010), murmushka (08.09.2010), Rammstein (09.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2010), ՆանՍ (08.09.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Եթե այս բոլորին միանում է կինս` երկրորդ տարբերակը բացառելու խնդրանքով, ապա ամեն ինչ խառնվում է իրար....



Էն,որ ասում են, տրետի լիշնիյ հիմա էս տարբերակն ա :LOL:  Ձեր կինը լրիվ ձեր պլանները փչացնում ա, կորչի կինը, ճիպոտով լարել :Aggressive:  :Goxakan:

----------

Apsara (14.09.2010)

----------


## harevik85

Երբ երիտասարդները ամուսնանում են ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉ իրենք պետք է որոշեն... Պայթելս գալիսա, որ կողքից սաղ ազգությունը, հարևանությունը, ընկերությունը ու խանութի աշխատողները սկսում են խորհուրդներ տալ - սենց արեք նենց արեք, հիմա երեխա ունեցեք, հիմա մի ունեցեք, երեխուն բարուր արեք, քառասունք պահեք, անպայման ոչխարի բրդից դոշակի վրա քնացրեք ու ամառվա շոգին ետ բրդից էլ վերմակի տակ քցեք... ա լավելիիիիիիիիիի...  :Angry2: 
Վորոգայթ ջան ես չեմ կասկածում, որ մամադ շատ լավ կինա բայց վերջ ի վերջո դու կնոջդ հետ ես ամուսնացել ոչ թե իրա չէ? Ընտանեկան անդորրի ու երջանկության ամենակարևոր գաղտնիքն էնա, որ դուք երկուսով անեք էն ինչ որ ԴՈՒՔ եք ճիշտ համարում... նույնիսկ եթե ընդունած որոշումները ամենահաջող չեն կապ չունի, դա ընտանիքը չի քայքայի.. այ երբ իրանց "ճիշտ" խորհուրդներով  ընտանիք են ներխուժում կիսուր կեսրարը, զոքանչ աները ու հարևան Վարդուշ տատին... այ էդ ժամանակ սկսվումա իսկական դժբախտությունը.......  :Wink:

----------


## erexa

Անուն սազել չսազելը որն է? Յուրաքանչյուր հայ մարդ պետք է կրի հայկական անուն:

----------


## Գաղթական

vorogait ջան կներես, եթե գրառումս մի քիչ կոպիտ ստացվի, բայց դու քո տղամարդու «ես»-ը մի կողմ դրած էս 10 ամիսա տարակուսում ես՝ կնոջդ գիծը պահել, թե՝ հարազատներիդ..
այն դեպքում, երբ պատկերը պետք է լիներ լրիվ հակառակը՝ քո ընտրությունը հարգվեր թ´ե կնոջդ ու թ´ե հարազատներիդ կողմից..

դու նկարագրել էիր, թե կինդ ոչ մի պատճառ էսքան ժամանակ դեռ չի ներկայացրել, թե ինչու հատկապես ոչ «Անուշ», ու, բացի դրանից, ցանկացած այլ անուն..
դրանից, կներես, բայց կարելի է եզրակացության գալ, որ այստեղ պայքարը ո´չ թե երեխայի անվան համար է, այլ՝ թե ում խոսքն է քո վրա ավելի ազդու..
ինչո՞ւ ես այսքան ժամանակ թույլ տվել, որ հարազատներդ իրենց պրինցիպներով, իսկ կինդ էլ՝ իր արցունքներով, քեզ մանիպուլյացիայի ենթարկեն..

եթե Հայաստանում դեռ արգելված է մարդուն ծննդականով երկու անուն տալ (??), ուրեմն ես խնդրի երկու լուծում եմ տեսնում.
1. երեխային ծննդականով անվանել Անուշ, իսկ կինդ էլ թող նրան իր ուզած մեկ այլ անունով կանչի..
կոմպրոմիս՝ կնոջդ պետք կլինի խոսք տալ, որ հաջորդ երեխայի անուն ընտրելու հնարավորությունը միայն իրեն կտաս..
2. երեխային տալ այլ անուն, իսկ հարազատներդ էլ թող նրան «Անուշ» կանչեն..
կոմպրոմիս՝ հարազատներիդ կհանգստացնես, որ երկրորդը՝ «Անուշ» անունը, կնքման ժամանակ կտաս..

բայց, քանի որ իրավիճակը արդեն շատ է բարդացել ու սրվել, էստեղ, երևի, առանց ձայնը բարձրացնելու գործը գլուխ չի գա..
այսինքն՝ դու նախօրոք որոշում ես, թե որ տարբերակն է քեզ ավելի ձեռնտու (ինչքան հասկացա՝ երկրորդը) ու վարվում ես հետևյալ կերպ.
1. սպասում ես երբ երեկոյան բոլորը տանը լինեն ու ձեր սենյակում կրկին փորձում ես կնոջդ հետ զրուցել ու նրա կարծիքը լսել, թե ինչպես կարող եք միասին դուրս գալ ստեղծված իրավիճակից՝ առանց որևէ կողմին նեղացնելու.. ընթացքում բարկանում ես, գոռգռում, թե «արա դե սաղդ զզվացրիք էլի, էս չեմ ուզում էն չեմ ուզում՝ երեխուս անունը Անուշ եմ դնելու ու վսյո՝ դու էլ կարաս ոնց ուզում ես իրան դիմես..», դուռը շրխկացնում ես ու գնում մի քանի ժամով զբոսնելու..
2. նույն նախաբանով՝ աղմուկ աղաղակ ու գոռգռալով դուրս ես գալիս հյուրասենյակ, որ տանը բոլորը լսեն, թե «զզվեցի էս ամեն ինչից, ամենը մեկը իրա ասածինա մենակ, ու ոչ մեկ չի ուզում իրա պրինցիպից մի քայլ զիջի.. իմ երեխենա՝ ինչ ուզեմ անունը կդնեմ, ես էլ ... եմ ուզում՝ սաղիդ ասածին հակառակ, պրծավ գնաց.. իսկ ով որ կուզի՝ թող երեխուն իրան դուր եկող անունով դիմի..» ու էլի գնում ես դուրս զբոսանքի..


հ.գ. ու մի բան էլ.. իսկական ստրատեգը, եթե զգումա, որ պիտի մի բան անի, ինչը կնոջ սրտով այնքան էլ չի լինելու՝ ոչ հայկականով չոր ու կոպիտ դնում ասումա էսա՝ ուզում ես ուզի, չէ՝ քո գործնա, ոչ էլ՝ հլու հնազանդ սպասումա մինչև կինը իրան թույլ տա այս կամ այն բանն անել.. ինքը դեռ գլխանց սկսումա հող նախապատրաստել կնոջ մոտ՝ նրան ենթագիտակցորեն պատրաստելով մտքին, որ լինելու է այսպես, ու դու դրա հետ համաձայն ես լինելու.. դա արվում է տարբեր թեթև ակնարկների, խոսակցությունների ու օրինակների միջոցով.. ու, որ ամենակարևորն է, կնոջը շեշտադրված մատնանշելով, թե անձամբ ինքը ինչքան դրական բան է ունենալու/գտնելու այդ դեպքում..
այդ եղանակով մարդը թ´ե իր ուզածին է հասնում ու թ´ե ընտանեկան անդորրությունը պահպանում..

----------

A.r.p.i. (08.09.2010), Ariadna (08.09.2010), Miss Elegance (08.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (08.09.2010), Կաթիլ (08.09.2010), Ձայնալար (08.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...Ուղակի մոր նկատմամբ հարգանքից ելնելով եմ ես ուզում Անուշ անունը դնել...


 Դրեք Հայաստան՝ Հայրենիքի նկատմամբ հարգանքից ելնելով: Թե՞ Հայրենիքը հեչ  :Acute:  

Հ.Գ. Ժող... էս չլինի՞ նոր սերիալի թեմա է մշակվում: :Xeloq:  :Think:

----------


## Ariadna

*Մոդերատորական.* *թեմայից դուրս, անլուրջ և ցնդաբանական ուղղվածություն ունեցող գրառումները ջնջվել են։ Մնացեք թեմայի շրջանակներում, և եթե մարդուն օգնել չեք կարող, մի խանգարեք։*

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Այո, համամիտ եմ, որ իմ ասած հայկական անուններից շատերը եկել են պարսկերենից, բայց ասենք Վարդան անունը ավելի հայկական է հնչում (վարդ բառից) քան Դյումա անունը: Եվ ինչու թողնենք որ Դյումա անունը հասնի ապագա այլ ոչ Վարդանը:


 :Shok:  սա ի՞նչ համեմատություն էր: 
Ափսոս, որ էս երեխան արդեն 1 ամիս անանուն ա, վախենամ էսպես 1 տարին դիմավորի… 2 անուն ունենալուն մի տեսակ դեմ եմ, սնահավատություն թող չթվա (կամ էլ թող թվա…), բայց իմ ճանաչած բոլոր այն մարդիկ, ովքեր 2 անուն ունեն, ոչ թե ծննդականում 2 անուն, այլ, որ ծննդականում մեկ անուն է, իսկ դիմում են նրան ուրիշ անունով՝ շատ դժվար կյանքով են ապրել/ապրում: Ես իմ երեխայի հետ էդպես չէի վարվի: 
Մեկ էլ, ասում են, որ անունը կրկնում ա ճակատագիրը, գուցե Ձեր կինը վախենում ա դրանի՞ց, Որոգայթ: Փորձեք հասկանալ պատճառը: Վերջապես անհարմարա, էդ երեխուն անուն տվեք, թող սկսի ապրել իր ճակատագրով:  :Xeloq:

----------

Շինարար (08.09.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> սա ի՞նչ համեմատություն էր: 
> Ափսոս, որ էս երեխան արդեն 1 ամիս անանուն ա, վախենամ էսպես 1 տարին դիմավորի… 2 անուն ունենալուն մի տեսակ դեմ եմ, սնահավատություն թող չթվա (կամ էլ թող թվա…), բայց իմ ճանաչած բոլոր այն մարդիկ, ովքեր 2 անուն ունեն, ոչ թե ծննդականում 2 անուն, այլ, որ ծննդականում մեկ անուն է, իսկ դիմում են նրան ուրիշ անունով՝ շատ դժվար կյանքով են ապրել/ապրում: Ես իմ երեխայի հետ էդպես չէի վարվի: 
> Մեկ էլ, ասում են, որ անունը կրկնում ա ճակատագիրը, գուցե Ձեր կինը վախենում ա դրանի՞ց, Որոգայթ: Փորձեք հասկանալ պատճառը: Վերջապես անհարմարա, էդ երեխուն անուն տվեք, թող սկսի ապրել իր ճակատագրով:


Վայ, էդ ուղղությամբ չէի մտածել, բայց նոր մտաբերեցի իմ ծանոթներին, ովքեր երկու անուն ունեն, իսկապես ոչ ոք երջանիկ չի:

----------

Կաթիլ (09.09.2010)

----------


## vorogait

Չէ մի րոպե իրար հասկանանք: Եթե չեմ սխալվում մկրտությունը իր իմաստով այն է, որ մարդ մաքրվում է նախկինում մարդկության գործած և ներկայում իր գործած մեղքերից, կամ որ նույնն է երկրորդ անգամ է ծնվում, որը կոչվում է հոգևոր ծնունդ: Եվ այդ պատճառով քահանան կնքահոր առաջարկով երկրորդ անունն է տալիս երեխային: Եթե այս ամենը Աստծո օրհնանքով է կատարվելու, ապա ինչպես կարող է երեխան երջանիկ չլինել: Ինչ եք կարծում ?: Ես համողված եմ, որ ընդհակառակը ավելի երջանիկ կլինի:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:40 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:33 ----------

Եվ հետո, երբ արդեն փոքրիկս կդառնա չափահաս և կգա անձնագիր հանելու ժամանակը, ես կպատմեմ նրան անունի հետ կապված պատմությունը: Կբացատրեմ հոգևոր անունի իմաստը և նաև տատիկի նկատմամբ ունեցած հարգանքից ելնելով մի գուցե աղջիկս անձնագիրը կհանի Անուշ կամ Անուշիկ անունով: Ինչ եք կարծում սա ամենախելամիտ տարբերակը չէ իմ պարագայում ?

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:45 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:40 ----------

Ես ընդամենը մեկ անուն ունեմ, բայց չէի ասի թե երջանիկ եմ ապրել:

----------


## Ariadna

> Չէ մի րոպե իրար հասկանանք: Եթե չեմ սխալվում մկրտությունը իր իմաստով այն է, որ մարդ մաքրվում է նախկինում մարդկության գործած և ներկայում իր գործած մեղքերից, կամ որ նույնն է երկրորդ անգամ է ծնվում, որը կոչվում է հոգևոր ծնունդ: Եվ այդ պատճառով քահանան կնքահոր առաջարկով երկրորդ անունն է տալիս երեխային: Եթե այս ամենը Աստծո օրհնանքով է կատարվելու, ապա ինչպես կարող է երեխան երջանիկ չլինել: Ինչ եք կարծում ?: Ես համողված եմ, որ ընդհակառակը ավելի երջանիկ կլինի:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:40 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:33 ----------
> 
> Եվ հետո երբ արդեն փոքրիկս կդառնա չափահաս և կգա անձնագիր հանելու ժամանակը, ես կպատմեմ նրան անունի հետ կապված պատմությունը: Կբացատրեմ հոգևոր անունի իմաստը և նաև տատիկի նկատմամբ ունեցած հարգանքից ելնելով մի գուցե աղջիկս անձնագիրը կհանի Անուշ կամ Անուշիկ անունով: Ինչ եք կարծում սա ամենախելամիտ տարբերակը չէ իմ պարագայում ?
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:45 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:40 ----------
> 
> Ես ընդամենը մեկ անուն ունեմ, բայց չէի ասի թե երջանիկ եմ ապրել:


Ինչ ես կարծում, եթե մարդուն ամբողջ կյանքում մի անունով են կոչում, ասենք՝ Մանե, հնարավոր ա՞, որ ինքը 16 տարեկանում ուզենա Անուշ դառնալ։ Հակառակը հնարավոր է, եթե ծննդականով Անուշ լինի, բայց բոլորը Մանե ասեն, կուզի հետո էլ անձնագրով Մանե դառնալ։ Էդ երկրորդ անունը, մի խոսքով, ձերոնց հանգստացնելու համար է պետք :Smile:

----------

Կաթիլ (09.09.2010), ՆանՍ (10.09.2010)

----------


## Annushka

Այ քեզ բան... երեխայի անուն դնելը այս ինչ մի պատմություն ա դառել... Իմ անունն Անուշ ա, ու դա ոչ իմ տատիկի անունն ա, ոչ էլ մեկ այլ բարեկամի, պարզապես պապան շատ ա սիրել այդ անունը, մաման էլ դեմ չի եղել: Ես իմ անունը սիրում եմ, ու երբեք անվանս համար տհաճությունների չեմ հանդիպել: Բարեկամներս, հարազատներս ու ընկերներս ասում են Անուշիկ, Անուշ, Աննուշկա, Անուլ, Անուշո, Ան.. ոչ մի տարբերակում ծաղրական տարր չեմ տեսնում: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա նրան, որ կինը դեմ ա այդ անվանը, ապա դա լրիվ այլ հարց է.. միակ պատճառը այստեղ կարող է լինել այն, որ նա պարզապես չի ուզում սկեսուրի անունը դնել երեխայի վրա.. համարյա համոզված եմ դրանում, ու եթե Անուշի փոխարեն սկեսուրի անունը լիներ Մարիա, նա էլի միգուցե դեմ լիներ: Իսկ այ թե ինչու է սկեսուրի անվանը դեմ, դա պետք է պարզել նրանից: 
Իսկ Որոգայթին խորհուրդ կտայի համաձայնության գալ կնոջ հետ ու դնել մի այնպիսի անուն, որը դուր գա երկուսիդ էլ.. վերջիվերջո դա ձեր երեխան է, և դուք երկուսով պետք է որոշեք, թե ինչպես կոչել նրան: Անձամբ իմ սկեսուրն ու սկեսրայրը երբեք չեն ասել, թե ոնց կոչենք մեր երեխաներին, և երբ ծնվեց մեր աղջիկը մենք նրան կոչեցինք Մերի, որը դու էր գալիս ինձ ու ամուսնուս, և բոլորովին էլ սկեսուրիս անունը չէ: Սկեսուրս հեչ էլ չի նեղվում այդ բանից ու աշխարհի չափ սիրում է իր թոռնիկին: Կասեմ ավելին, մի առիթով սկեսրայրս ասաց, որ երեխայի կոչենք այն անունով, որը մեր սրտով է, ու հանկարծ պապենական հին անուն չդնենք, մենակ հանուն տատիկ-պապիկի: Դրանից ոչ իրենց նկատմամբ սերն ու հարգանքն ա նվազում, ոչ էլ ինչ որ մեկի ինքնասիրությանն ենք կպնում: Ամեն մարդ ունի իր ճակատագիրն ու անունը, ու պետք չէ խեղճ երեխայի անվան շուրջ այսքան բանավիճել ու ամսից ավել առանձ անվան պահել.. Անհարմար է, աստված վկա..դա առնվազն անխղճություն է... երեխային անուն դրեք, ու ծնողներին հասկացրեք, որ համառությամբ չի, ու որ Մանեն, Նարեն կամ Մարիան ոչնչով վատը չեն ու ձեզ դուր են գալիս, ու վերջ: Ես մի անուն էլ կառաջարկեի.. Եվա... իմ կարծիքով սիրուն անուն է:
Հ.Գ. ուղղակի վատն են ա, որ կինը Անուշ անունը չի սիրում :Sad:  թե չէ բոլորը գոհ ու երջանիկ կլինեին :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.09.2010), Ariadna (09.09.2010), Yevuk (08.11.2012), Արամ (10.09.2010), Դեկադա (10.09.2010), Երկնային (09.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (09.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (10.09.2010), Կաթիլ (09.09.2010), Հայկօ (09.09.2010), Մանուլ (09.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (09.09.2010)

----------


## Lianik

> Չէ մի րոպե իրար հասկանանք: Եթե չեմ սխալվում մկրտությունը իր իմաստով այն է, որ մարդ մաքրվում է նախկինում մարդկության գործած և ներկայում իր գործած մեղքերից, կամ որ նույնն է երկրորդ անգամ է ծնվում, որը կոչվում է հոգևոր ծնունդ: Եվ այդ պատճառով քահանան կնքահոր առաջարկով երկրորդ անունն է տալիս երեխային: Եթե այս ամենը Աստծո օրհնանքով է կատարվելու, ապա ինչպես կարող է երեխան երջանիկ չլինել: Ինչ եք կարծում ?: Ես համողված եմ, որ ընդհակառակը ավելի երջանիկ կլինի:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:40 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:33 ----------
> 
> Եվ հետո, երբ արդեն փոքրիկս կդառնա չափահաս և կգա անձնագիր հանելու ժամանակը, ես կպատմեմ նրան անունի հետ կապված պատմությունը: Կբացատրեմ հոգևոր անունի իմաստը և նաև տատիկի նկատմամբ ունեցած հարգանքից ելնելով մի գուցե աղջիկս անձնագիրը կհանի Անուշ կամ Անուշիկ անունով: Ինչ եք կարծում սա ամենախելամիտ տարբերակը չէ իմ պարագայում ?
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:45 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:40 ----------
> 
> Ես ընդամենը մեկ անուն ունեմ, բայց չէի ասի թե երջանիկ եմ ապրել:


Մկրտված երեխան արդեն իսկ երջանիկ է...
Նրան անհոգ մանկություն եմ մաղթում...
մել էլ, որ անունը դնեք, կգրեք` ինչ դրեցիք վերջում, մենք էլ իմանանք???

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Չէ մի րոպե իրար հասկանանք: Եթե չեմ սխալվում մկրտությունը իր իմաստով այն է, որ մարդ մաքրվում է նախկինում մարդկության գործած և ներկայում իր գործած մեղքերից, կամ որ նույնն է երկրորդ անգամ է ծնվում, որը կոչվում է հոգևոր ծնունդ: Եվ այդ պատճառով քահանան կնքահոր առաջարկով երկրորդ անունն է տալիս երեխային: Եթե այս ամենը Աստծո օրհնանքով է կատարվելու, ապա ինչպես կարող է երեխան երջանիկ չլինել: Ինչ եք կարծում ?: Ես համողված եմ, որ ընդհակառակը ավելի երջանիկ կլինի:


Իմ նշածը ոչ թե մկրտության ժամանակ ստացած նոր անունն էր, այլ էն, որ երբեմն հենց ծնողներից մեկը չսիրելով երեխայի անունը, կամ չգիտեմ ինչ պատճառով մեկ ուրիշ անուն է տալիս… էդպիսի դեպքերը շատ են:

----------


## erexa

> Չէ մի րոպե իրար հասկանանք: Եթե չեմ սխալվում մկրտությունը իր իմաստով այն է, որ մարդ մաքրվում է նախկինում մարդկության գործած և ներկայում իր գործած մեղքերից, կամ որ նույնն է երկրորդ անգամ է ծնվում, որը կոչվում է հոգևոր ծնունդ: Եվ այդ պատճառով քահանան կնքահոր առաջարկով երկրորդ անունն է տալիս երեխային: Եթե այս ամենը Աստծո օրհնանքով է կատարվելու, ապա ինչպես կարող է երեխան երջանիկ չլինել: Ինչ եք կարծում ?: Ես համողված եմ, որ ընդհակառակը ավելի երջանիկ կլինի:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:40 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:33 ----------
> 
> Եվ հետո, երբ արդեն փոքրիկս կդառնա չափահաս և կգա անձնագիր հանելու ժամանակը, ես կպատմեմ նրան անունի հետ կապված պատմությունը: Կբացատրեմ հոգևոր անունի իմաստը և նաև տատիկի նկատմամբ ունեցած հարգանքից ելնելով մի գուցե աղջիկս անձնագիրը կհանի Անուշ կամ Անուշիկ անունով: Ինչ եք կարծում սա ամենախելամիտ տարբերակը չէ իմ պարագայում ?
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:45 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:40 ----------
> 
> Ես ընդամենը մեկ անուն ունեմ, բայց չէի ասի թե երջանիկ եմ ապրել:


Ըստ իս մարդու երջանկությունը կապ չունի մկրտվելու կամ չմկրտվելու հետ, 1 անուն կամ 2 անուն ունենալու հետ.Կարծում եմ դա ճակատագրի հարց է:

Եվրոպայում երեխաներին հենց էդպես ել կնքում են մի քանի անուններով:Բայց իմ կարծիքով եթե երեխային փոքրուց ասենք Մանե դիմեն դժվար թե նա ուզենա իր անձնագիրը Անուշ անունով հանել:

----------

Ariadna (09.09.2010)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Եվրոպայում երեխաներին հենց էդպես ել կնքում են մի քանի անուններով


բայց ինչ՞ի սպասեն մինչև մկրտությունը..
հենց ծննդականով էլ լիքը անուններ կարող են տալ..
չգիտեմ, ճիշտն ասած, անունների քանակի սահմանափակում կա, թե ոչ, բայց ես երբ տղայիս անունը դրեցի Արա՝ զարմացած բոլորը վրաս նայեցին՝ էդքան կարճ ու մի հա՞տ..
մտերիմներիցս մեկի անունն էլ էսպես էր.
Ֆաբիան Պետեր ՈՒլի Ռոջեր Վիվիան Ստեֆանո Բրյուչ
..էդքանից մենակ Բրյուչն էր ազգանունը.. բոլորն էլ Ֆաբիան էին կոչում.. մնացած մասնիկները հոր նույնքան երկար անունից էին եկել..
իսկ հայրանվան հասկացողություն, որպես էդպիսին, իրենց մոտ գոյություն չունի..

----------


## Ambrosine

vorogait, հոգևորականները ասում են, որ երեխային ամենաճիշտը մինչև 40 օրը լրանալը մկրտելն է: Ոնց-որ թե չէր անցել չէ՞ այդ ժամանակը: Զրուցեք քահանայի հետ, տեսեք եկեղեցին ինչ սկզբունքով է անուն տալիս: Եթե Դուք եք դա առաջարկում, ապա Անուշ տարբերակը առաջարկեք: Իսկ մինչ այդ էլ ծննդյան վկայականը վերցրած կլինեք՝ ասենք Մարիա կամ Մանե անունով: Շատ կարճ ժամկետում «հակամարտության» երկու կողմերին էլ գրեթե միաժամանակ «կչեզոքացնեք»  :Wink: 

Քանի որ չեք ցանկանում ոչ մի կողմին նեղացնել, ապա ամենահարմարը այս տարբերակն է: Իսկ իդեալականը կլինի այն, եթե Դուք ոչ ոքի չլսեք ու գնաք Ձեր ընտրած անունը դնեք, օրինակ՝ Օվսաննա  :Jpit:  Ամեն դեպքում բոլորին կհասկացնեք, որ սա առաջին ու վերջին անգամն է, ինչ Դուք համերաշխում եք իրենց հետ, հետագա բոլոր դեպքերում թող ոչ ոք չմտածի, թե կարողանալու է իր կարծիքը և տեսակետը Ձեզ պարտադրել:

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.09.2010), Ariadna (10.09.2010), Kita (10.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (09.09.2010)

----------


## Lianik

> բայց ինչ՞ի սպասեն մինչև մկրտությունը..
> հենց ծննդականով էլ լիքը անուններ կարող են տալ..
> չգիտեմ, ճիշտն ասած, անունների քանակի սահմանափակում կա, թե ոչ, բայց ես երբ տղայիս անունը դրեցի Արա՝ զարմացած բոլորը վրաս նայեցին՝ էդքան կարճ ու մի հա՞տ..
> մտերիմներիցս մեկի անունն էլ էսպես էր.
> Ֆաբիան Պետեր ՈՒլի Ռոջեր Վիվիան Ստեֆանո Բրյուչ
> ..էդքանից մենակ Բրյուչն էր ազգանունը.. բոլորն էլ Ֆաբիան էին կոչում.. մնացած մասնիկները հոր նույնքան երկար անունից էին եկել..
> իսկ հայրանվան հասկացողություն, որպես էդպիսին, իրենց մոտ գոյություն չունի..


 մի քանի անունը գուցե ընդունված է արտասահմանում, անձնագրում մի անուն է, իրեն մեկ այլ անունով կամ անուններով են կանչում... Հայաստանում մի քանի <<անունանի :LOL: >> մարդ չեմ լսել, ի նկատի ունեմ անձնագրով, կան որ 2 անունով են, բայց անձնագրում 1-ն ու շատ հաճախ հենց այդ մեկն էլ քիչ են կիրառում,  ինձ համար զարմանալի  է` ինչու են երեխային ուրիշ անունով կանչում, եթե ծննդականով ուրիշ է :Dntknw: ... մի կյանք ենք ապրում, մի քանի անուն ունենում... մի միջավայրում ինչ-որ մեկից հարցնես, անունով չիմանան, հետո պարզվի, որ այդտեղ իրեն այլ կերպ են կոչում...
Ես ինձ լավ չէի զգա մի քանի անունով... ինձ մեկն էլ լրիվ հերիք է...

----------


## vorogait

Լիանիկ ջան ոչ թե մի գուցե, այլ հաստատ Եվրոպայում ընդունված է: Իմ հորաքրոջս թոռնիկը, որ ապրում է Գերմանիայում հենց 2 անուն ունի ծննդականով: Իմաստն հավանաբար այն է, որ անունը առաջին հերթին պետք է դուր գա տվյալ մարդուն և հետո նոր մյուսներին: Եվ եթե դա այդպես է,  ուրեմն բնական եմ համարում, որ դա օրենքով ամրագրվի: Այսինքն երեխային հետագայում տալ ընտրության հնարավորություն: Լրիվ դեմոկրատական մոտեցում է: Իսկ եթե այդ երկուսն էլ դուրը չգա, կարող է լրիվ ուրիշ անուն ընտրել, բայց դա ցանկալի չի լինի, քանի որ իսկապես, այդ նոր անունով նրան ուղակի չեն ճանաչի : Պետք է որոշ ժամանակ անցնի որ մարդիք սովորեն:

----------


## vorogait

Ժողովուրդ ջան կարծես թե թեման փակվում է: Ես էլ այսօր անունը դրել եմ Մանե, ինչպես և սպասվում էր տնեցիներն լավ տնական նեղացել են: Տեսնեմ եթե վաղը կնունքին ինչ կլինի...

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.09.2010), Adriano (11.09.2010), Ambrosine (10.09.2010), Apsara (14.09.2010), Ariadna (10.09.2010), CactuSoul (10.09.2010), Lianik (10.09.2010), ministr (10.09.2010), SSS (10.09.2010), VisTolog (10.09.2010), Yevuk (08.11.2012), Աթեիստ (10.09.2010), Արամ (10.09.2010), Գաղթական (10.09.2010), Դատարկություն (11.09.2010), Դեկադա (10.09.2010), Երկնային (10.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (10.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (10.09.2010), Կաթիլ (11.09.2010), Ձայնալար (10.09.2010), Մանուլ (10.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (10.09.2010), ՆանՍ (11.09.2010), Նարե (11.09.2010), Շինարար (10.09.2010), Ուլուանա (11.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.09.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Անփորձանք  :Wink: :


Սիրուն անուն ա:

----------

Ժունդիայի (10.09.2010), Մանուլ (10.09.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Բազմաչարչար թեմայի համար շատ լավ հանգուցալուծում էր  :Hands Up:  շնորհավո՜ր։
*Մանե*  :Love:

----------

Մանուլ (10.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.09.2010)

----------


## Lianik

> Ժողովուրդ ջան կարծես թե թեման փակվում է: Ես էլ այսօր անունը դրել եմ Մանե, ինչպես և սպասվում էր տնեցիներն լավ տնական նեղացել են: Տեսնեմ եթե վաղը կնունքին ինչ կլինի...


Սիրուն անուն է....Մենակ չմոռանաք, այս թեմայի բոլոր գրառումները տպել ու պահել նրա համար  :Smile:  հետո կհիշեք ու կծիծաղեք միասին, իսկ նրա կյանքում թող  ամեն ինչ ավելի հեշտ լինի, քան անունի ընտրությունն եղավ..................
իսկ կնունքը վաղն է Սբ. Խաչ տոնի նախօրեին? լավ կլինի  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Շատ լավ անուն ա, Որոգայթ ջան  :Smile:  Աստված պահի Մանեին  :Smile:

----------

Lianik (10.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (10.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (10.09.2010), Մանուլ (10.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2012), ՆանՍ (11.09.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Տեսնես` եթե էսքան քննարկում չլիներ Ակումբում, անունը ի՞նչ կդնեիք  :Smile: :

Ձեր երեխան հաստատ դժգոհ չի մնա իր անունից  :Jpit:   :Love:

----------

Ժունդիայի (10.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (10.09.2010), Կաթիլ (11.09.2010), Ձայնալար (10.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2012), ՆանՍ (11.09.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Իմ գրառումը հաստատ ազդել ա մեր հարգելի Որոգայթի ընտրության վրա:  Մանե՜  :Love: 

Ուրախ բալիկ մեծանա: Համ էլ բոլորիս աչքը լույս: :Jpit:

----------

Kita (11.09.2010), Lianik (10.09.2010), Աթեիստ (10.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (10.09.2010), Մանուլ (10.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2012), ՆանՍ (11.09.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Ուռռռռռռռռռաաաաաաաաաաաաաա, շնորհավոոոոր  :Smile:  Լրիվ խմելու թեմա ա  :Drinks: , էս ծաղիկները կնոջդ ու Մանեին  :Ծաղիկ: , էս հրեշտակն էլ միշտ պահապան լինի Մանեին, երջանիկ, բախտավոր աղջիկ լինի :Angel:  Ապրես, Որոգայթ ջան, հուսով եմ օգնեցինք ու մեր լուման ունեցանք էս կարևոր գործում  :Smile:

----------

Kita (11.09.2010), Lianik (10.09.2010), Կաթիլ (11.09.2010), Ձայնալար (11.09.2010), Մանուլ (11.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2012), Ֆոտոն (11.09.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժողովուրդ ջան կարծես թե թեման փակվում է: Ես էլ այսօր անունը դրել եմ Մանե, ինչպես և սպասվում էր տնեցիներն լավ տնական նեղացել են: Տեսնեմ եթե վաղը կնունքին ինչ կլինի...


Վերջապե՜ս, շնորհավոր. շատ լավ անուն եք դրել  :Smile: ։

«Տնեցիները նեղացել են» ասելով՝ երևի նկատի ունես ծնողներիդ, քրոջդ և այլն, չէ՞։ Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ կի՞նդ ոնց վերաբերվեց Մանե անվանը։ Թե՞ ինքն էլ էր նեղացածների մեջ մտնում  :Unsure: ։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իմ համոզմամբ ամեն ազգական չի որ բարեկամ է, իսկական բարեկամը միայն կուրախանա:

----------

Apsara (14.09.2010), CactuSoul (11.09.2010), Kita (11.09.2010), Yevuk (08.11.2012), Կաթիլ (11.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (11.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.09.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Շնորհավոոոոո՜՜՜՜ր: :Smile:  
 :Viannen 13:   :Bux: 
 :Ծաղիկ:     Լա լա լա ալ՜՜՜՜  :Baby:    Շատ ուրախացա  :Tease:

----------

Մանուլ (11.09.2010)

----------


## masivec

Ինչ լավ ա որ անուն դրեցիք :Jpit: 
Շնորհավոր :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Բա ծնունդը ե՞րբա, շնորհավորենք: :Jpit:

----------


## Չամիչ

Հալալ ա քեզ Որոգայթ ջան, իսկապես, որ հպարտանալու տեղ ունես:

Ինչպես ասում են, միայն երջանիկ ծնողները կարող են երջանիկ երեխաներ դաստիարակել: Համոզված եմ, որ երկուսդ էլ երջանիկ եք:

*Մանե ջան անունդ շնորհավոր:*

----------

Ariadna (11.09.2010), Inna (11.09.2010), Kita (11.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (11.09.2010)

----------


## Kita

Շնորհավոր :Bux: 
Շատ գեղեցիկ անուն է :Love: 

Վերջապես էս թեմայից էլ չեմ նյարդայնանա :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (11.09.2010), Inna (11.09.2010), Դեկադա (11.09.2010), Հայկօ (11.09.2010), Մանուլ (11.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (11.09.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Այնպես ինչպես այս թեմայի մասնակիցները չեն կարող գալ մի ընդհանուր հայտարարի, այնպես էլ մեր տանն է: Եթե պատգամավոր լինեի, անպայման այս 2-անունի հարցը կմտցնեի օրակարգ ու մեր տանջված ժողովրդին կազատեի այս պրոբլեմից:


Հորեղպորս տղան անձնագրով երկու անուն ունի:

----------


## boooooooom

Մոտ օրերս փաստի առաջ եմ կանգնելու: Մի հատ սիրուն, հայկական, տղայի անուն հուշեք  :Smile:

----------

Ռուֆուս (08.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

Տիգրան , Արամ , Արթուր , Մուշեղ , Միքայել ,Արսեն

----------

boooooooom (08.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մոտ օրերս փաստի առաջ եմ կանգնելու: Մի հատ սիրուն, հայկական, տղայի անուն հուշեք


Հուսով եմ կօգնի  :Smile:

----------


## boooooooom

> Տիգրան , Արամ , Արթուր , Մուշեղ , Միքայել ,Արսեն


Այստեղից վերցրեցինք Արամն ու Մուշեղը /մնացածը ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով դուրս մնացին մրցույթից/

----------


## Ամմէ

հա շատ լավ անուններ են  :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## boooooooom

> հա շատ լավ անուններ են


Լավա, որ լավն են, բայց ինչու եք լեզու հանում?

----------


## Ամմէ

> Լավա, որ լավն են, բայց ինչու եք լեզու հանում?


 :Blush: կներեք սովորություն ա , փոքրուց մնացել է մեջս : Էլ չեմ անի  :Blush:

----------

boooooooom (08.11.2012)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Դավիթ, Վահագ/ն/, Հայկ  :Baby:

----------

Yevuk (08.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ինչու չէ՝ Արշակ: :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (09.11.2012), boooooooom (08.11.2012), Smokie (09.11.2012), Աթեիստ (08.11.2012), Արէա (08.11.2012), Ձայնալար (10.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինչու չէ՝ Արշակ:


Տառասխալ ես արել, երրորդ տառը տ ա  :LOL:

----------

Arpine (09.11.2012), Moonwalker (08.11.2012), Smokie (09.11.2012), VisTolog (08.11.2012), Հայկօ (09.11.2012), Ձայնալար (10.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2012)

----------


## erexa

Տարոն, Սուրեն, Ալիկ,Արարատ

----------


## boooooooom

> Տարոն, Սուրեն, Ալիկ,Արարատ


Ալիկը հայկական չի

Բոլորին շնորհակալություն. ընտրությունը կատարված է` 95 տոկոսով Արամ

----------

VisTolog (08.11.2012), Ամմէ (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2012)

----------


## boooooooom

> Ալիկը հայկական չի
> 
> Բոլորին շնորհակալություն. ընտրությունը կատարված է` 95 տոկոսով Արամ



Փոշմանեցի, հենց նոր Գալաթեայի հղումով նայեցի  :Sad: 

 ԱՐԱՄ
ըստ Մ. Խորենացու Արա Գեղեցիկի հոր անունն է: ՀԲ մեկնում է իբրև “վսեմություն” կամ “բարձրություն”: Մատենադարանի #5596 ձեռագրում (ժգ դար) սույն Արամ անունը դրված է “Բառք եբրայացւոցի” շարքում և բացատրված որպես “անեծք”, սակայն հրեաների մոտ այս անունը գործածական չէ(թեև ծագումով սեմական է): Այժմ էլ շատ տարածված անուններից է :ունենք նաև Արամյան, Արամունի ազգանունները;

----------

Շինարար (08.11.2012)

----------


## boooooooom

Իսկ եթե
 ԱՐԱ
հայ հին դիցաբանական անուններից է, որ ավանդել է մեզ պատմահայր Մովսես Խորենացին:Արան գարնան, բուսականության,երկրագործության,բերքի,հետագայում նաև պատերազմի, ուժի աստվածն էր,որի պաշտանմունքը եղել է խեթերի, ուրարտացիների,հայերի և փոքրասիական ժողովուրդների մեջ:Գ Ղափանցյանն իր “Chetto-armeniaca” գրքում նշել է մեր Արայի և խեթական Ara բույսերի աստվածության մասին:Գիտնականներից ոմանք նույնություն են նկատել մեր Արայի և հունական Արես աստծու միջև (իբրև մեռնող և վերստին հարություն առնող աստվածների): Գ. Ղափանցյանն էլ նույն կարծիքն է հայտնել (տես ղպՑՑրՍՌպ ոՏչՌ ց ՈՐՎÿվ,27) , իսկ Ա. Մատիկյանը անվարան կերպով նույնացնում է Արային և հունական Արեսին՝ գրելով.”Արա Գեղեցիկ և Արես իրենց ծագումով միևնույն դիցաբանական դեմքերն են”(տես՝ նրա “Արա Գեղեցիկ”,էջ 314-315):Արա անունը ըստ Գ. Ղափանցյանի ծագում է ակկադա-շումերական լեզուներից և նշանակում է “անտառ”, “արտ” և այլն:Գիտնականի կարծիքով մեր հնագույն տեղանունների մեջ “արա” մասնիկը Արա աստծու անունն է (Արագածանի-Արայի գետ, Արահեզ,Արագեն գյուղանունները, Արաժին լեռնանունը և այլն):Վերջին տարիներին Արա անունը մեծ տարածում է գտել:

----------

erexa (08.11.2012), Lem (08.11.2012), Smokie (09.11.2012), Շինարար (08.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> ԱՐԱ


Ամենասիրուն անունն ա` իմ կարծիքով: Ընտիր ընտրություն ա:

----------

boooooooom (08.11.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Եթե տղու անուն, ապա միայն Հայկ  :Tongue:  Բոլոր լավ մարդիկ Հայկեր են, բոլոր Հայկերը լավն են  :Tongue:  (Բացի Գալստյանից իհարկե  :Jpit: )

----------

murmushka (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.11.2012)

----------


## boooooooom

> Եթե տղու անուն, ապա միայն Հայկ  Բոլոր լավ մարդիկ Հայկեր են, բոլոր Հայկերը լավն են  (Բացի Գալստյանից իհարկե )


Հայկ ջան խոստանում եմ մտածել էդ ուղղությամբ  :Smile:  Գալստյանին հիշեցիր?  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Արան Հայաստանում բազարի բուն ա, մարդիկ իրանց անունը փոխում են, որ Արա չլինի:
Կորյուն :-) (տղուս անունն ա):

----------

Արէա (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (09.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Արան Հայաստանում բազարի բուն ա, մարդիկ իրանց անունը փոխում են, որ Արա չլինի:
> Կորյուն :-) (տղուս անունն ա):


Իմ անունից ավելի բազարի բուն չլինի :Jpit:  Բայց դա ինձ երբեք չի դժբախտացրել, ընդհակառակը՝ էնքան շատ են ասում՝ սիրուն անուն ունես: Թող փոքր ժամանակ էլ մի երկու կռիվ անունիս համար արած լինեմ, նենց ա, որ ինչ անուն էլ ունենայի, կռիվներ լինելու էին, չէ՞, ոնց որ բոլորի մոտ:

----------


## boooooooom

> Արան Հայաստանում բազարի բուն ա, մարդիկ իրանց անունը փոխում են, որ Արա չլինի:
> Կորյուն :-) (տղուս անունն ա):


Կորյունն էլ է սիրուն անուն, մտածել է պետք

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայկ ջան խոստանում եմ մտածել էդ ուղղությամբ  Գալստյանին հիշեցիր?


Գալստյանին որ տեսնես, կբարևես  :Jpit:  Թող չմտածի, թե գնացել, մոռացել եմ  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (08.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Մոտ օրերս փաստի առաջ եմ կանգնելու: Մի հատ սիրուն, հայկական, տղայի անուն հուշեք


Նարեկ

----------

boooooooom (09.11.2012), Արևհատիկ (09.11.2012), Լուսաբեր (09.11.2012)

----------


## Yevuk

Իսկ հայկական անունը պարտադի՞ր պայման է:

----------


## boooooooom

> Նարեկ


Նարեկ, Դավիթ, Արմեն շատ կա, Սամվել, Մանվել,Արտաշես, Արտակ, Տարոն,Տիգրան,Արման, Վ-ով սկսվողներ, Հովհանես, Մկրտիչ, Կամո չեմ ուզում: Էլ չասեմ բարդ անունների մասին` Սարիբեկ, Բայանդուր, Վարազդատ, Արտավազդ և այլն: Մի ասեք, ես էլ եմ զգում, որ չգիտեմ ինչ եմ ուզում: Չնայած Արա անունը Հիթ շքերթի առաջատարն է /դեռ/:

Հ.Գ. Վերը նշված անուններով ակումբցիներ ջան, չնեղանաք հանկարծ  :Wink:

----------

Շինարար (10.11.2012)

----------


## boooooooom

> Իսկ հայկական անունը պարտադի՞ր պայման է:


Այո պարտադիր է: Հնարավորինս պարզ, ոչ հատուկ բայց քիչ հանդիպող, որ ոչ մի լեզվով վատ բան չնշանակի

----------

Smokie (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ալիկը հայկական չի
> 
> Բոլորին շնորհակալություն. ընտրությունը կատարված է` 95 տոկոսով Արամ


 ուռաա, հաղթեց բարին , այսինքն ես  :Hands Up: :Կեցցեք , հիանալի ընտրություն է , շատ էի ուզում , որ հենց Արամ էլ դնեիք , ուղղակի չգիտեի ոնց ասեի :Blush:

----------

boooooooom (09.11.2012), Smokie (09.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Այստեղից վերցրեցինք Արամն ու Մուշեղը /մնացածը ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով դուրս մնացին մրցույթից/


 :Blush: հա մոռացա ասեմ , որ Արամն ինձ շատ հարազատ մարդու անուն է :  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (09.11.2012)

----------


## Lem

Գոռ անունն արդեն հերքվե՞լ է:  :Smile:  Իսկ ընդհանրապես, մտերիմներիս փորձից ելնելով խորհուրդ կտայի մի քանի անուն ունենալ «պատրաստի»: Մեկ-մեկ միայն նորածնի դեմքին նայելիս են հասկանում, թե որ անունն է հենց իրենը:  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (09.11.2012), Cassiopeia (10.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.11.2012), Շինարար (10.11.2012)

----------


## boooooooom

> Գոռ անունն արդեն հերքվե՞լ է:  Իսկ ընդհանրապես, մտերիմներիս փորձից ելնելով խորհուրդ կտայի մի քանի անուն ունենալ «պատրաստի»: Մեկ-մեկ միայն նորածնի դեմքին նայելիս են հասկանում, թե որ անունն է հենց իրենը:


Այ հենց այդպես էլ կանենք, Շնորհակալություն: Որ "Դժվար Ապրուստ"-ը չլիներ, հլը կարելի էր մտածել, բայց հաստատ մի 6 տարի հետո իրենց դասարանում մի 5-6 հատ Գոռ կլինի, իսկ երբ նույն անունից մի քանի հատ է լինում, սկսում են մականուններ հորինել: Լավ մականունն էլ բախտի բան է:

----------

Lem (10.11.2012), Smokie (09.11.2012), Արէա (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.11.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Մոտ օրերս փաստի առաջ եմ կանգնելու: Մի հատ սիրուն, հայկական, տղայի անուն հուշեք


Ռուբեն  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (09.11.2012), Yevuk (10.11.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Այո պարտադիր է: Հնարավորինս պարզ, ոչ հատուկ բայց քիչ հանդիպող, որ ոչ մի լեզվով վատ բան չնշանակի


Բագրատ  :Blush:  (համ էլ մեր ընգերոջ անունն ա  :LOL:  )

----------

boooooooom (11.11.2012), Smokie (11.11.2012), VisTolog (11.11.2012), Yevuk (10.11.2012), Հայկօ (10.11.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

*Վահե* դրեք, պրծեք  :Smile: 
նշանակում ա վսեմ, վեհ, բարձր  :Ok:

----------

boooooooom (11.11.2012), Արևհատիկ (10.11.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Առնո:

----------

boooooooom (11.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (10.11.2012)

----------


## boooooooom

> *Վահե* դրեք, պրծեք 
> նշանակում ա վսեմ, վեհ, բարձր


Վահեն եղբորս անունն է

----------


## Ամմէ

վաաաաաաայ էն մարդը ասեց , որ Արամ է լինելու , էլ ինչ եք ուզում  :Blush: : Բում ջան դու Արամ կդնես  :Smile:

----------


## boooooooom

> վաաաաաաայ էն մարդը ասեց , որ Արամ է լինելու , էլ ինչ եք ուզում : Բում ջան դու Արամ կդնես


Չէի ցանկանա քեզ տխրեցնել, բայց հավանականություն կա, որ վերջին մ-ն չլինի /այսինքն` Արա /

----------

Շինարար (11.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Չէի ցանկանա քեզ տխրեցնել, բայց հավանականություն կա, որ վերջին մ-ն չլինի /այսինքն` Արա /


 :Sad: չէ

----------

VisTolog (11.11.2012)

----------

